# The upcoming Liteflux LF2XT



## victor01 (Apr 2, 2009)

As being pointed out by zz6557 in this thread I've been made aware that Liteflux is soon to release its' new series of it's aaa light, the Liteflux *LF2XT*. You could also find the teaser photo at the litefllux site . However, no further details have been released yet. My speculation is a programmable clicky aaa. How fascinating this is going to be.

Edit

it was Beacon of Light who actually first mentioned about the Litefllux LF2XT first, I didn't look carefully enough.

Following photo is provided by juplin who has contributed in post #19 below


juplin said:


> Larger one :laughing:



Quoted from LED Cool from post #43


LED Cool said:


> hi everyone!
> LiteFlux ETA on the LF2XT is around early May.
> it will have the following features.
> CREE XRE Q5 LED.
> ...



And later followed up by LED Cool



LED Cool said:


> good point on the suggestion of the auto-off function giving warning before commencing shut down. i will pass it on to LiteFlux.
> one more thing i forgot to mentioned, if there is sufficient MCU memory, LiteFlux may add a temporarily override command in the auto-off function.
> lets say for example the auto-off function is enabled and auto-off time period is set at 3 minutes. you turn on your LF2XT and know you will need light for more than 3 minutes. so instead of pressing the button every 3 minutes when the warning is triggered, you just enter a command (e.g. 3xC) and the auto-off function is temporarily disabled. when finished using your LF2XT, click it off and put it in your pocket with your keys etc. if your LF2XT is accidentally turn on in your pocket, the auto-off function will turn off the light after 3 minutes.
> also there will be a change of LED used in the LF2XT. instead of CREE XR-E Q5, it will now use CREE *XP-E *Q3 warm tint (5A OR 5B).
> ...





LED Cool said:


> ok. some important updates on the LF2XT which i think you all have been anxiously waiting for.
> 
> 1. confirmed LF2XT will have both Compact user interface (CUI) & Full user interface interface (FUI).
> 2. auto-off function can be turn on/off by user. time period is set at 3 minutes with overriding command. SORRY no *AUTO-ON *FEATURE!!!
> ...





juplin said:


> How about these ones


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 2, 2009)

knurlings! Hoho.... 
Looks like a twisty to me though. :thinking:


----------



## Toaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting. Hope they came out with a decent keychain attachment this time around.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 2, 2009)

*Ah!*


----------



## baterija (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## fnj (Apr 2, 2009)

"R2's out of stock; using Q5's instead." Boo, hiss. Yeah, I know you can't tell the difference except barely, MAYBE, if you have the two in front of you at the same time to A-B, but What. The. Heck. Dealextreme and Kaidomain have R2's. I just got 10 R2 WG's mounted on stars from DX, and I'm nobody.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 2, 2009)

victor01 said:


> As being pointed out by zz6557 in this thread I've been made aware that Liteflux is soon to release its' new series of it's aaa light, the Liteflux *LF2XT*. You could also find the teaser photo at the litefllux site . However, no further details have been released yet. My speculation is a programmable clicky aaa. How fascinating this is going to be.



Weird, I thought I pointed out that there was a LF2XT in post #16 (a full 12 posts before the guy you gave credit to...) of same thread and got accosted as being an idiot for saying that? lol


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 2, 2009)

fnj said:


> "R2's out of stock; using Q5's instead." Boo, hiss. Yeah, I know you can't tell the difference except barely, MAYBE, if you have the two in front of you at the same time to A-B, but What. The. Heck. Dealextreme and Kaidomain have R2's. I just got 10 R2 WG's mounted on stars from DX, and I'm nobody.



Maybe low vf R2's are not available. Need a nice low vf to take advantage of the reducent current available from AAA's, even NiMh and primary Lithium cells. Arc Mania no doubt used low vf Q5's in his Extreme III Q5 run, and most certainly in his Rebel run.

Bill


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 2, 2009)

oh man....my lf2x is totally trashed..ano missing here and there cos i never thought i would wnat to sell it

Crenshaw


----------



## litetube (Apr 2, 2009)

Then dont sell it. Give it away 

then You have an excuse to get a new one. And you would make a financially strained CPF'r a happy dude. Maybe even make a stipulation it has to be a budding flashaholic so noone over the age of 17 and make them write an essay about why they like flashlights . Best one gets the light.


----------



## victor01 (Apr 2, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Weird, I thought I pointed out that there was a LF2XT in post #16 (a full 12 posts before the guy you gave credit to...) of same thread and got accosted as being an idiot for saying that? lol



Sorry for missing that bro oo:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad I held off on the LF2X (did end up getting an L0D). Hope they don't tease us for too long. I'll be checking LiteFlux and Eliteled daily. I really thought there'd be some similar programmable AAA from Fenix by now.

Geoff


----------



## victor01 (Apr 2, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Glad I held off on the LF2X (did end up getting an L0D). Hope they don't tease us for too long. I'll be checking LiteFlux and Eliteled daily. I really thought there'd be some similar programmable AAA from Fenix by now.
> 
> Geoff



I also did held off on the LF2X. Actually the LF2X was announced just after I've purchased the LF2 XRE which I'm still using it almost daily.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 2, 2009)

NO!!!!!!!! ... if its like the lf3xt. i just ordered an EZAA!


----------



## Raindog- (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm between fun and surprised... with how this guys from Liteflux handle his marketing. Is perfect, without saying anything, they just put a small picture without further explanation on their website, and we make all the work , speculations, wishes... . It's very smart. :naughty:

Well, we must wait.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 2, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Weird, I thought I pointed out that there was a LF2XT in post #16 (a full 12 posts before the guy you gave credit to...) of same thread and got accosted as being an idiot for saying that? lol


Beacon I am sorry if you have taken my remark in the wrong way, I meant well and I was just trying to shed some light on the matter. 

Yes you were right, the LF2XT does exist: can you ever forgive me? :bow:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 2, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Beacon I am sorry if you have taken my remark in the wrong way, I meant well and I was just trying to shed some light on the matter.
> 
> Yes you were right, the LF2XT does exist: can you ever forgive me? :bow:
> 
> :thumbsup:



Hahaha never! j/k

Ironically, I finally got in touch with Khoo (LEDCOOL) and ordered a LF2 CREE today for $45 shipped. I'll probably get the new LF2XT as well once the specs are released. 

This LED flashlight addiction is getting bad. At least it is a better addiction than smoking, since I just quit.


----------



## regulator (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks kinda big. I do really like the 2FX. Will wait to see more info. Thanks all.


----------



## juplin (Apr 3, 2009)

Raindog- said:


> they just put a small picture ...


Larger one :laughing:


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 3, 2009)

Clicky! I want!

Wait, let me amend that...
AAA Clicky! I want!

No wait....
AAA Clicky with clip! I want!


----------



## 1996alnl (Apr 3, 2009)

Love the clip on this light.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 3, 2009)

It would be nice if they offer this in a stainless steel version, too. I almost pulled the trigger of the unfinished LF2 that is still available on the LiteFlux website. But unfinished aluminum, while lighter than stainless, doesn't look as good as stainless. It is much softer and tarnishes. Still, I am very impressed with how durable the anodizing is on my LF3XT and LF5XT. While they don't get the key abuse that the LF2XT will get, they have held up really well. I wish I could say the same about my LOD which currently occupies my keychain. 

Yah, I know; why not just get a stainless LD01. Well, I am such a LiteFlux fan, now that I can't, particularly when there is hope that their new LF2XT will be more keychain adaptable and have a neat programmable interfaces. I can't imagine that it won't. LiteFlux, while not perfect in their initial designs, listens to us and learns. I doubt they will make the same mistake twice and not make this light keychain friendly. In that respect, again, I am hoping they will offer a stainless option as well as a keychain attachment.


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 3, 2009)

I proabably in the minority but I have to say I am not a clicky fan on such a small light. A raised clicky wouldn't be so bad but one that is flush I think I would have a hard time pushing it is with my big thumb. Even though I have good manual dexterity I'd almost be afraid of dropping it trying to operate it one handed. :shrug:


----------



## victor01 (Apr 3, 2009)

juplin said:


> Larger one :laughing:



Thanks for sharing the "intelligence" 
so that's confirmed to be a clicky - a very pocketable programmable MCU clicky light possibly with brightness ramping and all that. I'm even more excited. :twothumbs


----------



## juplin (Apr 3, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> It would be nice if they offer this in a stainless steel version, too.


Liteflux's XT architecture will require insulation between outer tube and inner sleeve to effect correct clicky operations. To my knowledge, it's hard (if not impossible) to anodize the stainless steel. For example, the inner walls and threads of my LD01 stainless steel version are all not anodized, and are thus conductive.

I suppose the only way that Liteflux can do to establish insulation between tube and sleeve of LF2XT SS version is to manually attach insulating tape on the inner walls of the tube. I don't know if Liteflux will consider offering stainless steel or even titanium limited version at special seasons. Let us wait and see.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 3, 2009)

clicky? is the UI going to changhe? it will not work with twisties (2 twisties to get in the user adjusteable mode etc...)... is it going to work as other clicky litefluxes??

I don't know them, i think i will have to learn 



Beacon of Light said:


> Hahaha never! j/k



lovecpf



Beacon of Light said:


> This LED flashlight addiction is getting bad. At least it is a better addiction than smoking, since I just quit.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 3, 2009)

That looks like just the ticket. Thanks Juplin. I'm beginning to wish I hadn't ordered that EZAA. Still wish there was an easy attachment point for a lanyard with the clip attached. Adapting it shouldn't be much trouble, though.

Geoff


----------



## juplin (Apr 3, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm beginning to wish I hadn't ordered that EZAA.


Some early users of EZAA in China are complaining the long twisty travel from OFF to High (around 2 turns). 
I almost pulled the trigger of EZAA, but lucky enough to hold off in last minute.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 3, 2009)

I like the looks of this light. Whether it is a clicky or not, the shape of the light with its multiple body indents, instead of knurling, reminds me a lot of McGizmo's Mule and SunDrop. 

If we are assuming it will have all the functionality of at least the LF5XT, I agree that it is hard to imagine operating this light as a twistee. It will take some magic to make the light short if it is a clicky. Perhaps a bezel that is more flush with the lens can make up for the the extra length a clicky will need. If the light isn't short and compact enough to be used on a keyring, for my needs, I really don't see the need or advantage of AAA XT light. It will take even more magic if LiteFlux somehow builds a the LF2XT with the dual interface of the Lf3XT. I doubt we will see that, but we can hope.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 3, 2009)

Look at the LF2XT Limited Sapphire http://www.liteflux.com/english/product.php?act=1&cy=24

Bill


----------



## Flic (Apr 3, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Look at the LF2XT Limited Sapphire http://www.liteflux.com/english/product.php?act=1&cy=24
> 
> Bill



The Sapphire is a Limited Edition version of the LF2X, not LF2XT.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 3, 2009)

Flic said:


> The Sapphire is a Limited Edition version of the LF2X, not LF2XT.



Whoops. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Is this new light the same length as the current one? It might just be my next wallet light, if it's about 3'' long.


----------



## adnj (Apr 3, 2009)

Uh oh. My new Fenix E01 may never make it out of the box.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 3, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Look at the LF2XT Limited Sapphire http://www.liteflux.com/english/product.php?act=1&cy=24
> 
> Bill


 
That's the LF2*X*, not LF2X*T*. Although based in the leaked photo, the XT might also be available in that configuration at some point.


----------



## h2oflyer (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like the same type of switch cap as the LF3XT. Hope they improve the tactile feel of the switch as it looks kind of small.

IMO AAA key chain lights should be twistys. Appears LiteFlux is going clicky to capitalize on their programmable UI which is easier than twisting. Remains to be seen if they can come up with a switch design that doesn't go off in your pocket or on your key chain.

Walter


----------



## juplin (Apr 4, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Interesting. Hope they came out with a decent keychain attachment this time around.


According to the designer, the clip is detachable and can be replaced with a "8" ring-like keychain attachment ring.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 4, 2009)

juplin said:


> According to the designer, the clip is detachable and can be replaced with a "8" ring-like keychain attachment ring.


What is a " "8" ring-like keychain attachment ring "?:thinking:


----------



## juplin (Apr 4, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> What is a " "8" ring-like keychain attachment ring "?:thinking:


The designer didn't offer an illustration of this "8" ring.
I can imagine a larger O shape (actually U shape) ring, that is inside the original clip slot, interconnected with an much smaller O shape ring outside the tube.
The following linked photo of the LF2X Key attachment mod will be helpful for understanding, but disregard the co-existing clip.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2453602&postcount=6


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just thinking about that picture :laughing:


----------



## adnj (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to see a Cree XPE used. Might be a very nice beam from such a small package.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone contacted Khoo to see if he knows a release date on this?


----------



## LED Cool (Apr 6, 2009)

hi everyone!

LiteFlux ETA on the LF2XT is around early May.

it will have the following features.

CREE XRE Q5 LED.

mostly likely a dual UI like the LF3XT, depending if LiteFlux can manage to squeeze in the codes for both UI into a different but very compact MCU with less memory (EPROM) than the MCU of the LF3XT.

definitely use an electronic clicky like the LF3XT.

OP reflector.

detachable clip and a keychain attachment.

natural HA III finish.

i will try to answer your questions on the LF2XT.

thanks.
khoo

by the way, should i start a pre-order thread in CPF marketplace? what do you think?


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, Khoo.

Looking forward to the release 
But my wallet doesn't....


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Khoo - excellent news on all the features and especially being a clicky with a clip ! Hoping for the dual UI too. If it's only about a month until they are shipping it sounds like a fair idea to start a pre-order. Do you know what the price will be at this time?


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 7, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks Khoo.


----------



## genotypic (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Khoo! 

Any info on the size of the new LF2XT compared to the LF2X? Hope it's not that much larger. The size of the LF2X is about the largest i'll carry on my keychain.


----------



## litetube (Apr 7, 2009)

Not bad looking BUT....You know what would be cool? A little stainless or Ti bezel ring on the head:huh:

Then an aftermarket could be done up also by Russtang or RPM!!!!


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice, this new Liteflux is just what I am looking for, a small
clicky  forget the new Nitecore, I like this one much more.

Hope they make a "special edition" stainless steel


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 7, 2009)

Khoo, thanks for the update. This light looks very exciting! I am espeicially excited that they are going to squeeze the LF3XT's interface into this little light. There is no wonder why it needs the electronic switch rather a twisty. Is there any word on the output range of the light? If it is anything close to the LF3XT's, I may not have to carry two lights. Even if the runtimes are not so great with the AAA, it isn't a problem to carry an extra AAA in my pocket. It will still beat carrying a bigger light for a backup. I would be ready to order one. Is there any word on the pricing?

Khoo, in you conversations with LiteFlux and the May release date for the new LF2XT, was their any news on the AA extension tube and clip for LF3XT?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, Khoo. Sure glad the LiteFlux people have read my mind. This sounds like the light that's been missing for a long time. I'm starting my LF2XT fund.

Geoff


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 7, 2009)

Absolutely awesome, Khoo! This sounds like the exact AAA light I've been waiting for. :twothumbs 

The "I'd hit it" CPF banana smiley doesn't fit the bill here because, without question, _I'm *going* to hit it!_ 

Edit: That didn't sound right, but you flashaholics know what I mean... lol.


----------



## LED Cool (Apr 7, 2009)

no word on the pricing yet. but i, personally, think the LF2XT price will be similar or close to the price range of the LF3XT/LF5XT.

babydoc,
2AA tube for LF3XT should be available by end April.


----------



## adnj (Apr 7, 2009)

Waiting for the main feature.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 7, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> no word on the pricing yet. but i, personally, think the LF2XT price will be similar or close to the price range of the LF3XT/LF5XT.
> 
> babydoc,
> 2AA tube for LF3XT should be available by end April.



Double whammy, double delights! 
Ready to  for LF2XT and 2AA tube.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well in that case I'll chime in I've had three Liteflux lights but! what was lacking was a clicky version.
Usually you can expect great build quality in these lights,qualities some can't compete with for instance the anno is of the highest quality!I loved the gun metal on earlier versions tops IMO and I would add liteflux should be getting the credit they deserve,they make great lights :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 7, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> no word on the pricing yet. but i, personally, think the LF2XT price will be similar or close to the price range of the LF3XT/LF5XT.
> 
> babydoc,
> 2AA tube for LF3XT should be available by end April.


 
Khoo, thanks for all the good new!!:thumbsup: 

Now, the only other thing LiteFlux can do to make us even more happy would be a version 2 of the LF5XT. If they can squeeze a LF3XT interface into a LF2XT, you could only hope that LiteFlux could do the same with the LF5XT.


----------



## bltkmt (Apr 7, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> by the way, should i start a pre-order thread in CPF marketplace? what do you think?


----------



## d1dd1 (Apr 7, 2009)

bltkmt said:


>


+1


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 7, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Has anyone contacted Khoo to see if he knows a release date on this?


I was going to ask the same :twothumbs


LED Cool said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> LiteFlux ETA on the LF2XT is around early May.
> 
> ...


What a fast repy!



bltkmt said:


>


+2


----------



## Nake (Apr 7, 2009)

I would be happy with it having just the CUI of the LF3XT.


----------



## sledhead (Apr 8, 2009)

Any chance that it will come with a white diffusor? Love that feature of my Extreme III.


----------



## LED Cool (Apr 8, 2009)

genotypic said:


> Thanks for the update, Khoo!
> 
> Any info on the size of the new LF2XT compared to the LF2X? Hope it's not that much larger. The size of the LF2X is about the largest i'll carry on my keychain.



preliminary info on the size is length=81mm & diameter=14.55mm



TITAN1833 said:


> Well in that case I'll chime in I've had three Liteflux lights but! what was lacking was a clicky version.
> Usually you can expect great build quality in these lights,qualities some can't compete with for instance the anno is of the highest quality!I loved the gun metal on earlier versions tops IMO and I would add liteflux should be getting the credit they deserve,they make great lights :twothumbs:twothumbs



thanks titan1833, LiteFlux already has two models that comes with clicky. it is the LF3XT & LF5XT.



BabyDoc said:


> Khoo, thanks for all the good new!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Now, the only other thing LiteFlux can do to make us even more happy would be a version 2 of the LF5XT. If they can squeeze a LF3XT interface into a LF2XT, you could only hope that LiteFlux could do the same with the LF5XT.



no plans on a ver 2.0 of the LF5XT in the foreseeable future. sorry!



sledhead said:


> Any chance that it will come with a white diffusor? Love that feature of my Extreme III.



this i will have to check with LiteFlux and let you know.

khoo


----------



## bioman (Apr 8, 2009)

What are the estimated lumen outputs at each mode?


----------



## baterija (Apr 8, 2009)

bioman said:


> What are the estimated lumen outputs at each mode?



What do you want them to be? It's the joy of programmability. I haven't seen anything about what the 100% drive current will be to let us guess max lumen output.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

baterija said:


> What do you want them to be? It's the joy of programmability. I haven't seen anything about what the 100% drive current will be to let us guess max lumen output.



I just hope it can match LF2X, that light is BRIGHT on LiIon. I do not believe any other AAA light can match it, except when overdriven (like LD01 with LiIon).


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 9, 2009)

will it come out with any neutral tint LE? i got a huge feeling this is gonna give me more runtime than the EZAA


----------



## kitelights (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm reservedly cautious, but hopefully optimistic that this may be the holy grail for me.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 9, 2009)

bioman said:


> What are the estimated lumen outputs at each mode?


I hope it's at least as bright as the LF2X, so about 65 lumens.

Anyway i read this (65 lumens) on CPF because LiteFlux doesn' t tell us anything about lumens.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 9, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> thanks titan1833, LiteFlux already has two models that comes with clicky. it is the LF3XT & LF5XT.


Duh how dumb am I,had two LF5's as well, one actually you sent me


----------



## bltkmt (Apr 11, 2009)

Khoo, do you have a better timeframe for these yet? Thanks.


----------



## olrac (Apr 11, 2009)

Has a pre-order for this light been started? If yes can someone direct me to it?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 11, 2009)

No pre-orders yet. I won't expect that until May, but I'm ready now.

Geoff


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 12, 2009)

Heck, the light had me at hello.


----------



## adnj (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## HighLumens (Apr 12, 2009)

how much do you think it's going to weight?? I think a little more because of the increased size...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 14, 2009)

Since this light could be hanging around with keys I hope they include the auto-off setting I wish the LF3XT had. As sensitive as the switch is, I think this would be a needed feature.

Geoff


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, if they want you to it on a keychain I hope they include an auto-off. I remember when I first started carrying my NT it was only a short time before I had one very hot light and an exhausted cell. I found the auto-off and enabled it ASAP. If you're going to have a clicky you need to lock-it-out or use an auto off. Auto-off seems sufficient for pocket carry and is much more convienent. I feel lock-out is still better if your going to pack the light.


----------



## oldpal (Apr 15, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Since this light could be hanging around with keys I hope they include the auto-off setting I wish the LF3XT had. As sensitive as the switch is, I think this would be a needed feature.
> 
> Geoff



Yes, finding my LF3XT accidently on in my pants pocket bothers me a bit. An auto-off mechanism would be handy.

Hugh


----------



## baterija (Apr 15, 2009)

Even without an auto off the design of the rear seems to have some effect. The placement of the switch in the 5XT seems to be a little less prone to accidental activation that the switch in the 3XT. I don't recall either ever being turned on in my pocket. I have seen momentary flashes from the 3XT a couple times but it never switched on completely. I've never noticed it with my 5XT. 

Of course I keep my lights setup with momentary on enabled.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 15, 2009)

I tried to keep my LF5XT in my pocket, but it turned on at least 3 times the first day. I had to lock it out by turning the tailcap to prevent it from turning on. The button is sooo sensitive.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 15, 2009)

Even with the LF3XT set up for momentary it might still come on, since all it takes is that quick pop (C) to turn it on constant. Maybe they're working on a stiffer spring under the switch cap, but auto-off too would be nicer.

Geoff


----------



## Thujone (Apr 15, 2009)

Personally I had to also lock out my LF5XT, but my LF3XT has not ever had a problem turning on in my pocket.


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 15, 2009)

Another idea for those experiencing problems with your light turning on is to leave it set to the lowest possible level, that way if it does accidentally come on it won't get hot or burn the battery down very much.


----------



## jenskh (Apr 15, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I hope it's at least as bright as the LF2X, so about 65 lumens.
> 
> Anyway i read this (65 lumens) on CPF because LiteFlux doesn' t tell us anything about lumens.


My LF2X gives more than twice of that. I have measured it to 149 lumens, but I am working on improving my measurements so it may change a little. At 100 % it gets so hot after a few minutes that i have to make the measurements quite fast.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 15, 2009)

Being that it gets that hot, is there a concern if one uses the diffuser, being that it is only plastic?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 15, 2009)

That heat was probably being generated with a Li-Ion battery. Don't think there'd be any problems with Ni-MH or others. Of course, it wouldn't be that bright either.

Geoff


----------



## jenskh (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, that is right, it was with a Li-ion battery, and run at 100 %. I do not think this is a mode that should be used over longer time, with or without diffuser. I guess the diffuser would also make the conditions worse for the led.


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 15, 2009)

jenskh said:


> Yes, that is right, it was with a Li-ion battery, and run at 100 %. I do not think this is a mode that should be used over longer time, with or without diffuser. I guess the diffuser would also make the conditions worse for the led.


Yes, while this little jewel will get super bright using a lithium-ion cell, the laws of physics still apply.... and all that extra heat has to go somewhere, so the only way I've done runtime tests with my light at maximum using a lithium-ion cell (after being sure that the light's low voltage indicator/shut off system was turned on), is to place the light in a cool glass of water first. 

It's great for that WOW factor (30 seconds at a time)..... but most of the time I have no need to run my light at over 65% max output (using a lithium-ion cell), which is about 80 lumens with my Rebel LED.


----------



## LED Cool (Apr 16, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Since this light could be hanging around with keys I hope they include the auto-off setting I wish the LF3XT had. As sensitive as the switch is, I think this would be a needed feature.
> 
> Geoff





StandardBattery said:


> Yes, if they want you to it on a keychain I hope they include an auto-off. I remember when I first started carrying my NT it was only a short time before I had one very hot light and an exhausted cell. I found the auto-off and enabled it ASAP. If you're going to have a clicky you need to lock-it-out or use an auto off. Auto-off seems sufficient for pocket carry and is much more convienent. I feel lock-out is still better if your going to pack the light.





oldpal said:


> Yes, finding my LF3XT accidently on in my pants pocket bothers me a bit. An auto-off mechanism would be handy.
> 
> Hugh



LiteFlux has listened to your valuable input and will consider implementing an auto-off function in the LF2XT (provided there is any memory left in the MCU)

this auto-off function can be turn ON or OFF by the user.
in your opinion, what would the optimum time period for the LF2XT to switch off itself when there is no pressing on the electronic tac switch?

30 seconds? 1 minute? 2 minutes? 3 minutes? 5 minutes?

i, personally, think 2 minutes should be good.

your suggestion would be much appreciated.

thank you.
khoo


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 16, 2009)

That's great news Liteflux is listening and thanks Khoo for letting us in on this. I'm inclined to think 5 minutes would be better. If I'm using a light much doing tasks or even just getting up in the night I find 5 minutes works best and when I'm done I just set the flashlight down to let it turn itself off. Anything shorter I think would get annoying to have to keep pressing a button to keep it on if you were for example outside looking around in the night. Now if it could be easily disabled / enabled with only a few clicks or presses than maybe a shorter time would be okay. But I've got one light that has a 5 minute shutdown and it seems just right. Those are my initial thoughts but I'm open to being persuaded otherwise :thinking:


----------



## HKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> LiteFlux has listened to your valuable input and has considered implementing an auto-off function in the LF2XT (provided there is any memory left in the MCU)
> 
> this auto-off function can be turn ON or OFF by the user.
> in your opinion, what would the optimum time period for the LF2XT to switch off itself when there is no pressing on the electronic tac switch?
> ...



This sounds good. 
I believe 5 minutes is better, but the auto off must be careful implemented, it can not just switch the light off, it has to fade slowly to off (slowly is maybe 30 seconds) and any press on the switch will restore it to previous output and reset the auto off timer.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 16, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> LiteFlux has listened to your valuable input and will consider implementing an auto-off function in the LF2XT (provided there is any memory left in the MCU)
> 
> this auto-off function can be turn ON or OFF by the user.
> in your opinion, what would the optimum time period for the LF2XT to switch off itself when there is no pressing on the electronic tac switch?
> ...


 
That sounds nice. I do find the 5min on the NT just a little long, when it is an accidental activation, but during use I like it because it is out of the way. I'm sure 30sec would be way to short to keep having to click the switch to keep it lit. Given LF2XT will be much smaller than NT, and thus have less heat dissapating ability, a 3min shut down seems pretty good. I'd be willing to try 2min also since it is the type of light I would likely use in short bursts. If it can handle the heat on high for 3min though I would suggest that.

As with the NT before it shuts off it should give some sort of clearly identifiable signal with enough time to hit the switch before it turns off. 

Looking forward to see what they come up with.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 16, 2009)

Five minutes would be a bit long considering some will configure the light to first come on high. If it turns on in a pocket, that seems a long time without the benefit of hand cooling, especially if running a 10440.

In the interest of protecting the emitter, and battery, I vote for two minutes, three maximum. Wouldn't that be the main benefit of auto-off in the first place? It could also protect your leg, hand, and quite possibly the entire light itself. Imagine this scenario if you will...

Hey, why is my leg burning? Oh No! My LF2XT is on!... go to grab it... OW, my hand! Light drops head first onto concrete. Nicks, cracked lens, etc.

For purposeful use lasting any real length of time, just take the light out of auto-off, and put it back in when done.

Two minutes sounds best to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 16, 2009)

HKJ said:


> This sounds good.
> I believe 5 minutes is better, but the auto off must be careful implemented, it can not just switch the light off, it has to fade slowly to off (slowly is maybe 30 seconds) and any press on the switch will restore it to previous output and reset the auto off timer.



If it's in the pocket, wouldn't that accidentally swtich it back on again and again? :thinking:




Bimmerboy said:


> Five minutes might be a bit long considering some will configure the light to first come on high. If it turns on in a pocket, that seems a long time without the benefit of hand cooling, especially if running a 10440......
> Two minutes sounds best to me. :thumbsup:



I agree. I've accidentally on EDCs in my pocket before, after one minute it gets warm to the point you can feel the heat on your thigh. For another 4 more minutes, I'll have a fried chicken thigh.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> If it's in the pocket, wouldn't that accidentally swtich it back on again and again? :thinking:



if it get switches on that often in the pocket, it does not belong there!
I am thinking about using the light, I want a easy way to restore full output and want time enough to do it, even if I have put the light down.



Zeruel said:


> I agree. I've accidentally on EDCs in my pocket before, after one minute it gets warm to the point you can feel the heat on your thigh. For another 4 more minutes, I'll have a fried chicken thigh.



A shorter time on real high power would be fine.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> For purposeful use lasting any real length of time, just take the light out of auto-off, and put it back in when done.



Then a lockout function would be better. That could be implemented as 3 fast clicks to turn on. 
I.e. enable "lockout" and the light always requires 3 fast clicks to turn off, this would also prevent any mishaps in a bag or pocket.

If I use the auto-off, I do not want to take the light out of that for normal use.


----------



## kitelights (Apr 16, 2009)

Two minutes max sounds OK to me. If I find that it is easily activated in my pocket, I'll likely lock it out like I have to do to my LF3XT.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 16, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> LiteFlux has listened to your valuable input and will consider implementing an auto-off function in the LF2XT


+1 sounds good 



HKJ said:


> it can not just switch the light off, it has to fade slowly to off (slowly is maybe 30 seconds) and any press on the switch will restore it to previous output and reset the auto off timer.


Would be great, unless your light is at the lowest setting, then how could it fade slowly to off?:shrug:



Bimmerboy said:


> Hey, why is my leg burning? Oh No! My LF2XT is on!... go to grab it... OW, my hand!


Lol!:twothumbs



Bimmerboy said:


> For purposeful use lasting any real length of time, just take the light out of auto-off, and put it back in when done.


:thumbsup: I agree! Just hope it will be easy and fast to switch the auto-off on and off.


----------



## oldpal (Apr 16, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> LiteFlux has listened to your valuable input and will consider implementing an auto-off function in the LF2XT (provided there is any memory left in the MCU)
> 
> this auto-off function can be turn ON or OFF by the user.
> in your opinion, what would the optimum time period for the LF2XT to switch off itself when there is no pressing on the electronic tac switch?
> ...



I think that 3 minutes would be a good time value for the auto-off feature.

Hugh


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 16, 2009)

Does this light have a tail cap? Personally I would rather just lock it out that way than have to worry about how long I have had it on and such. It doesn't look like this is so from the pictures I can find sadly.

If software had to be implemented though I think the best thing would be a double-click from off to lock out since that doesn't do anything on my LF5xt currently. Then a double click would turn it on. After that the interface would be exactly the same.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have to agree with the double click to turn on. With the ability to change between single and double click of course.

That would be much better. Doesn't the novatac 120p have some "lock out" function like that?


----------



## genotypic (Apr 16, 2009)

I think 3 minutes would be a good compromise between convenience and not draining the battery too much. 

I have a suggestion, but it might be a bit complicated to implement. Since double-clicking from off doesn't do anything in the LF5XT, why not make it reset to mode 1?

For example, a single click from off goes to the last used mode, double-clicking from goes back to mode 1.

It'll be great to skip the beacon, strobe and SOS modes this way.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2009)

HKJ said:


> This sounds good.
> I believe 5 minutes is better, but the auto off must be careful implemented, it can not just switch the light off, it has to fade slowly to off (slowly is maybe 30 seconds) and any press on the switch will restore it to previous output and reset the auto off timer.


I would go for the 5 minutes if it had a sudden shut-off, but with a fade to off of about 30 seconds I think 2 or 3 minutes would be perfect.


HighLumens said:


> Would be great, unless your light is at the lowest setting, then how could it fade slowly to off?:shrug:


Good point, but if you're using the lowest setting you're less likely to be left completely blind as you're probably already trying to preserve your night vision.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 16, 2009)

genotypic said:


> I think 3 minutes would be a good compromise between convenience and not draining the battery too much.
> 
> I have a suggestion, but it might be a bit complicated to implement. Since double-clicking from off doesn't do anything in the LF5XT, why not make it reset to mode 1?
> 
> ...



If you turn off mode-memory, it always starts at mode 1.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad to hear LiteFlux is considering auto-off. Ideally it would be settable from maybe 30 sec. to 5 min. I guess 3 min. would be a good compromise value. Having a lockout, too, sounds good. 

Geoff


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't want auto off turning off the light before 3 minutes of use. It could go into a blinking mode to warn you that it was about to shut down, giving you 15 seconds to hit the switch again to allow it to go for another 3 minutes. I have never had a problem with my LF3XT turning on in my pocket. I would also think a lockout would be possible even if the tailcap wasn't removable; just loosen the head.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 16, 2009)

Another good use for auto-off is to set the light down at night on your dresser or night stand, get into bed without stepping on the cat, dog, toys, etc. and then the light goes off in a couple minutes. I'd rather have auto-off than a lockout just for that reason alone. I agree as others have said that it needs to blink off briefly every second or two for maybe 15 seconds before shutdown giving you time to click the button again to keep it going.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 17, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Good point, but if you're using the lowest setting you're less likely to be left completely blind as you're probably already trying to preserve your night vision.


I meant that the light can't warn you by dimming slowly before it turns off, so you will find yourself without light but, of course, it's not a great problem if you were using that low level..


----------



## LED Cool (Apr 17, 2009)

good point on the suggestion of the auto-off function giving warning before commencing shut down. i will pass it on to LiteFlux.

one more thing i forgot to mentioned, if there is sufficient MCU memory, LiteFlux may add a temporarily override command in the auto-off function.

lets say for example the auto-off function is enabled and auto-off time period is set at 3 minutes. you turn on your LF2XT and know you will need light for more than 3 minutes. so instead of pressing the button every 3 minutes when the warning is triggered, you just enter a command (e.g. 3xC) and the auto-off function is temporarily disabled. when finished using your LF2XT, click it off and put it in your pocket with your keys etc. if your LF2XT is accidentally turn on in your pocket, the auto-off function will turn off the light after 3 minutes. 

also there will be a change of LED used in the LF2XT. instead of CREE XR-E Q5, it will now use CREE *XP-E *Q3 warm tint (5A OR 5B).

your can lock out the LF2XT by loosening the head, just like in the LF3XT & LF5XT.

thank you everyone for the auto-off time period suggestion. please keep posting your comments and suggestions as LiteFlux does read this particular LF2XT thread.

khoo


----------



## Thujone (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome news on the direction that this light is headed! Cant wait to have it in hand


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 17, 2009)

That's great! Good to know manufacturers are listening. Thanks, Khoo.

I've 2 more questions. Will Liteflux consider other materials, example like Stainless Steel, BA or even Titanium?

And last and most important question, when's the targeted launch?


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 17, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Another good use for auto-off is to set the light down at night on your dresser or night stand, get into bed without stepping on the cat, dog, toys, etc. and then the light goes off in a couple minutes.


I like that idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldpal (Apr 17, 2009)

I think that I am going to like this one. When can we expect it?

Hugh


----------



## gunga (Apr 17, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> one more thing i forgot to mentioned, if there is sufficient MCU memory, LiteFlux may add a temporarily override command in the auto-off function.
> 
> also there will be a change of LED used in the LF2XT. instead of CREE XR-E Q5, it will now use CREE *XP-E *Q3 warm tint (5A OR 5B).


 
Wow, I'm so pleased on the choice of warm tint leds! That and the possible extra features. 

I turned away from LIteflux for a while, but got back into them after trying out the LF3XT. I now EDC an LF2 (it dethroned my LD01), I'm looking forward to checking this one out!


----------



## baterija (Apr 17, 2009)

Even more interesting than the specifics of the possible auto-off is the bigger picture. The programmable MCU makes rapid changes in the UI possible before production starts...or in the case of the tap off issue afterwards to address problems. Combine that with the attention Liteflux has paid to user input, and internal ability to respond quickly, and we are getting potential issues fixed during development. 

We spend a lot of time talking about what we'd like in upcoming lights. In this case we are affecting it during the design stage. How cool is that?:thumbsup:


----------



## Viper715 (Apr 17, 2009)

Definently sounds like a winner. The LF2X just took the place of my LD01 but maybe the LF2XT will be sending my LF2X to the market place.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 17, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> ...
> one more thing i forgot to mentioned, if there is sufficient MCU memory, LiteFlux may add a temporarily override command in the auto-off function.






LED Cool said:


> ...
> also there will be a change of LED used in the LF2XT. instead of CREE XR-E Q5, it will now use CREE *XP-E *Q3 warm tint (5A OR 5B).






LED Cool said:


> ...
> your can lock out the LF2XT by loosening the head, just like in the LF3XT & LF5XT.






LED Cool said:


> ...
> thank you everyone for the auto-off time period suggestion. please keep posting your comments and suggestions as LiteFlux does read this particular LF2XT thread.


:wave:


How much better can a single post get! :twothumbs


----------



## Flic (Apr 17, 2009)

[QUOTE
also there will be a change of LED used in the LF2XT. instead of CREE XR-E Q5, it will now use CREE *XP-E *Q3 warm tint (5A OR 5B).

your can lock out the LF2XT by loosening the head, just like in the LF3XT & LF5XT.

thank you everyone for the auto-off time period suggestion. please keep posting your comments and suggestions as LiteFlux does read this particular LF2XT thread.

khoo[/QUOTE]

Thanks Khoo. I like the change to an XP-E, but I for one (no doubt in the minotity here) would prefer a Q5 with a cool(ish) tint.

Regardless, I will be in line for one of these.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 17, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> there will be a change of LED used in the LF2XT. instead of CREE XR-E Q5, it will now use CREE *XP-E *Q3 warm tint (5A OR 5B).



What?! NOOOO!!! :sick2:

That may well cause me to not buy it. :mecry:

This is a step _backward_ in brightness (two steps actually), and the emitter in my LF2X is already plenty warm (looks like WG). Believe me, even though the warm tint crowd has been very vocal these days, *not everyone wants a warm tint!*

This is sad news indeed. Can we at least have a choice of cool or warm?


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 17, 2009)

How could you NOT want a warm tint? :thinking: Maybe if you don't use your flashlight for actually seeng in the dark, you just want it to be coooool :laughing: Or maybe you just like the world best black and white-ish, and vivid colors hurts your eyes


----------



## Flic (Apr 17, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> What?! NOOOO!!! :sick2:
> 
> That may well cause me to not buy it. :mecry:
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Flic (Apr 17, 2009)

mighty82 said:


> How could you NOT want a warm tint? :thinking: Maybe if you don't use your flashlight for actually seeng in the dark, you just want it to be coooool :laughing: Or maybe you just like the world best black and white-ish, and vivid colors hurts your eyes



It's simply a case of "horses for courses". People want tint (and output) based on their needs and preferences. To imply that there in only one “right way” implies that everyone has the same preferences and needs. WRONG!

I for one would hate to see a potentially great light suffer because it only meets the needs of a select group. In the past LiteFlux has offered a choice of finishes. Why not offer a choice of emitter as well? Let the market decide, not ideology.


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 17, 2009)

Flic said:


> It's simply a case of "horses for courses". People want tint (and output) based on their needs and preferences. To imply that there in only one “right way” implies that everyone has the same preferences and needs. WRONG!
> 
> I for one would hate to see a potentially great light suffer because it only meets the needs of a select group. In the past LiteFlux has offered a choice of finishes. Why not offer a choice of emitter as well? Let the market decide, not ideology.


Exactly. There is another thread in this section asking what tint folks prefer, and there are folks saying they prefer a coolish tint. Nothing wrong with that. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Personally I'm happy to see Liteflux (and LED Cool specifically) responding to our suggestions. Of course you can't please everybody.... but they are sure giving it a good go.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 17, 2009)

I think we should talk of how many lumens XP-E Q3 and XR-E Q5 put out (as written in their datasheets at 350 mAh) in order to know if we are losing lumens or adding lumens... then everyone choose if he likes the tint or not.

Tomorrow I'll search these numbers on Cree's website, now it's late here..

Can't wait to know if I will like it or not, I still don't know it!


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's safe to say we are loosing some lumens. Measured it will be less. But from what I experience and from what other people say, it will seem brighter to your eyes because it's much more "usable" light bringing out more details.

I actually received a Q5 LD01 today, and it has a nice neutral tint, much warmer than the old rebel 80 L0D I have but still no where nere as warm as the rebel 100 in my L2D. More like the R2 in my LF5XT. That's about perfect. 

But with most lights, it's a lottery. I absolutely HATE it when I get something with ice cold blueish tint that makes everything look horrible. My L2D is the warmest I have seen from a led yet so any warmer than that, it's to warm, even for me.


----------



## Sadsack (Apr 17, 2009)

I've modded a few lights with the Q3-5A and absolutely love the warmer neutral tint of them. :thumbsup: I'll buy one of these to replace my LF2X in a heartbeat if it had a xpe with a 5A or 5B tint.


----------



## Toaster (Apr 17, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> also there will be a change of LED used in the LF2XT. instead of CREE XR-E Q5, it will now use CREE *XP-E *Q3 warm tint (5A OR 5B).



Ok that seals the deal for me. Can't wait for this to be released.


----------



## d1dd1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Ok that seals the deal for me. Can't wait for this to be released.


+1, my LF2X is already sold so hurry up! :wave:


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 17, 2009)

Of course since we are throwing out suggestions, how about a high CRI emitter. I don't use my keyring light expecting it to have tons of output (although I don't mind it having that option), so having one that would give truer color rendition would be worth even a moderate loss of output for me.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 17, 2009)

mighty82 said:


> How could you NOT want a warm tint? :thinking: Maybe if you don't use your flashlight for actually seeng in the dark, you just want it to be coooool :laughing: Or maybe you just like the world best black and white-ish, and vivid colors hurts your eyes



Are you serious??


----------



## travelinman (Apr 17, 2009)

I sure hope if they take the suggestions to have an auto off mode, they make it programmable and optional. I have experience with the IQ switch auto off and it's a PITA. After 15 min of reading peacefully away in a dark and cold hostal room, you get this annoying very bright flash flash flash flash that is supposed to tell you that it's going to shut off and you have to fumble around and press the switch to get another 15 min of light. Very very annoying!!!!


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 17, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> What?! NOOOO!!! :sick2:
> 
> That may well cause me to not buy it. :mecry:
> 
> ...



I gotta agree I'm not a warm tint guy ether :green: whats wrong with you guys and this warm tint? - buy a incan :nana: - just kidding 
Oh and I too would like to know if they can build them in SS or Ti - but I am very sure that because of size heat would be a prob.


----------



## clintb (Apr 17, 2009)

I tend to favor the slightly cooler tints, like that of the LF3XT. My favorite tint so far is that of the WD. I have that in a Lumapower Incendio and a Olight Titanium Infinitium. Great tint. IMO, the 5A tint of a Q3 is way too red, almost going brown. If the 5B is slightly less reddish, which I think it is, that'll be good. More towards a neutral, I hope.

BTW, anyone have a 5A / 5B comparison pic?


----------



## Toaster (Apr 17, 2009)

Offer the choice between Q3 5A and R2 WD and I think that'll satisfy just about everyone. Also, Liteflux please make the clip bidirectional. I really would like the ability to clip this light onto my cap and/or pocket since it's so lightweight.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 17, 2009)

Since I haven't jumped on the 'warm is better' bandwagon yet I might be okay with trying the new LF2XT in a Q3 5A or 5B but I really think the people who like this tint are incandescent addicts who can't adapt to the real world of white light given by a Q5 WC or R2. :nana: 

Seriously though since I haven't tried any Q3 5A tints I can't say for sure if I'll like it but I really liked the LF3XT and LF5XT tints which all seemed very white (all 4 of them I have). From what I've seen of pictures (and I'll conced those are not always true to real world observation) the Q3 5A makes reds and browns you would likely see outdoors look brighter but leaves other colors weak. If the LF2XT has a choice of emitters I'd go with a Q5 WC or similar but if it goes with the warm tint XP-E I'll still buy it since I haven't tried this yet.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 17, 2009)

I've not experienced the Q3 5a yet, either, but I'll be more than happy to give it a shot in the LF2XT. Not likely to be using it at full power much anyway, so I don't feel less lumens will be noticed. Starting to drool over this one.

Geoff


----------



## Paul6ppca (Apr 17, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Ok that seals the deal for me. Can't wait for this to be released.


 
That got me,can I get it BA or stainless????? 

Stailness warm tint,,,, Ill buy more than one!!!

Paypal ready


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 17, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> good point on the suggestion of the auto-off function giving warning before commencing shut down. i will pass it on to LiteFlux.
> 
> one more thing i forgot to mentioned, if there is sufficient MCU memory, LiteFlux may add a temporarily override command in the auto-off function.
> 
> ...


Khoo, this post is nothing but good news to me! I've been wanting to replace my LF2 ever since I sold it, but it would seem that good things come to those who wait! :twothumbs


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 18, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Also, Liteflux please make the clip bidirectional. I really would like the ability to clip this light onto my cap and/or pocket since it's so lightweight.


I'd love to clip it on my cap too!

Here are the specs of the XP-E. From Q5 to Q3 we lost about 12% brightness (Q5=107 lumens at 350mA; Q3=93.9 lumens at 350 mA).

Actually 5A and 5B bins belong to the neutral white "category". Why doesn't LiteFlux use Q4? It's avaible in the neutral white category!


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 18, 2009)

What I want to know is if the XP-E can handle a 10440 on max. Does anyone know how much current that is?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 18, 2009)

Sir Lightalot said:


> What I want to know is if the XP-E can handle a 10440 on max. Does anyone know how much current that is?



The LF2X does not go into overdrive with a 10440 cells, it is designed to handle it. I see no reason that the LF2XT should be different.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 18, 2009)

mighty82 said:


> How could you NOT want a warm tint? :thinking: Maybe if you don't use your flashlight for actually seeng in the dark, you just want it to be coooool :laughing: Or maybe you just like the world best black and white-ish, and vivid colors hurts your eyes



:shakehead


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh come on. I was just teasing you ice cold white fans  But seriously, anyone can see that a warm tint (NOT talking about a incan warm tint) gives better depth and color rendition than ha cold bluish tint. That's common knowledge.


----------



## wingnutLP (Apr 18, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> this auto-off function can be turn ON or OFF by the user.
> in your opinion, what would the optimum time period for the LF2XT to switch off itself when there is no pressing on the electronic tac switch?
> 
> 30 seconds? 1 minute? 2 minutes? 3 minutes? 5 minutes?
> ...



Why not make it programmable in 30s increments? That shouldn't take much code but I suppose it depends how much you have on the chip already...

It would be best not to turn off immediately after the designated time. Maybe a blink and then a 30s wait before it turns off?

If it has the same flexibility as the LF5XT then mine will be set to turn on in ultra low mode all the time and will get brighter with each double click. For a light configured like this you want to be able to leave the light on low for long periods of time for example to read by so I think I would probably disable the auto off unless it could be programmed to be say 15 minutes...


----------



## d1dd1 (Apr 18, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> It would be best not to turn off immediately after the designated time. Maybe a blink and then a 30s wait before it turns off?


Or maybe slow dimming until off like the NovaTacs


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 18, 2009)

My ideal light would have a variable auto-off, up to one hour, so I could use it reading in bed and not worry if I fell asleep. Don't really expect that, but I can dream. On a few occasions I have run down batteries doing that.

Geoff


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 18, 2009)

mighty82 said:


> *....* But seriously, anyone can see that a warm tint (NOT talking about a incan warm tint) gives better depth and color rendition than ha cold bluish tint. That's common knowledge.


While I am in the neutral tint camp, I would not say it is common knowledge because everyone's perception is different and no scientific study has looked at the general population, or the flashaholic population, and reach any conclusion on the increased perception (increased ability to discern color, depth, or resolution) offerered by the 5A tints compared to the more common WC/WD/WH/WG etc.

On the other hand... they must be crazy! 

I do like the WD indoors quite a bit and even some of the others I have. I do find that the ambient light level, the illuminating light level, and the surroundings can influence how I feel about a particular tint. I have out grown purple though...


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm looking at lots of beamshots comparison between Q3 5A and "standard" Q5 leds to decide if I like it or not.

I hope someone will do a comparison between this LF2XT Q3 5A and a LF2X (or LD01) Q5 with beamshots side by side, runtime and so on.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 18, 2009)

You really have to see it in person. A camera can't see the same as your eyes. Your eyes will adapt to any tint, so isolated it will appear white. Mostly the only difference you will see is color rendition.

A camera will not adapt like your eyes. But adjusting white balance can make any beamshot look any tint, warm or cold. It all depends on what tint the camera THINKS the light is, assuming the photographer is using auto wb.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 18, 2009)

HKJ said:


> The LF2X does not go into overdrive with a 10440 cells, it is designed to handle it. I see no reason that the LF2XT should be different.



What I mean is the max drive current of an XR-E is 1A but an XP-E is only 700ma.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 18, 2009)

mighty82 said:


> You really have to see it in person. A camera can't see the same as your eyes. Your eyes will adapt to any tint, so isolated it will appear white. Mostly the only difference you will see is color rendition.
> 
> A camera will not adapt like your eyes. But adjusting white balance can make any beamshot look any tint, warm or cold. It all depends on what tint the camera THINKS the light is, assuming the photographer is using auto wb.


Actually I'm used to cheap *incan* flashlights which put out about (I've never had a rated flashlight so I can judge by what I learnt here, not in real world) 6/7 lumens on 2 fresh AA or 2 AAA.. So I think I will not dislike this warm tint!


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 18, 2009)

mighty82 said:


> Oh come on. I was just teasing you ice cold white fans  But seriously, anyone can see that a warm tint (NOT talking about a incan warm tint) gives better depth and color rendition than ha cold bluish tint. That's common knowledge.



For some reason I have never noticed this thing about better depth and I'm not even really buying the better color rendition either. I've got strong incandescents that to me just make things look yellowish. I personally think the good white tint LED's provide better color rendition or what seems closer to sunlight and I don't think it gets any better than that. I've got an HDS GT (guaranteed tint) that is stated to produce light in the same range as the mid day Sun (at Noon I believe). I don't think it's anywhere close to a Q3 5A tint so I'm not sure I understand. Maybe I have reprogrammed my brain for LED Q5-WC tints ? :laughing: On the other hand I've wondered if a certain percent of people have a gene or something that lets them see better under certain light. :thinking:


----------



## orbital (Apr 18, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> For some reason I have never noticed this thing about better depth and I'm not even really buying the better color rendition either. I've got strong incandescents that to me just make things look yellowish. I personally think the good white tint LED's provide better color rendition or what seems closer to sunlight and I don't think it gets any better than that. I've got an HDS GT (guaranteed tint) that is stated to produce light in the same range as the mid day Sun (at Noon I believe). I don't think it's anywhere close to a Q3 5A tint so I'm not sure I understand. Maybe I have reprogrammed my brain for LED Q5-WC tints ? :laughing: On the other hand I've wondered if a certain percent of people have a gene or something that lets them see better under certain light. :thinking:



+1

Doing my own color tests,
I'v found that a true neutral WH tint gives better color spectrum (both reds & blues) than a 5A.

I think its a bit of a_ bandwagon_ situation regarding the warm tints, 
...they are not better in full color retention.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 18, 2009)

Sir Lightalot said:


> What I mean is the max drive current of an XR-E is 1A but an XP-E is only 700ma.



The LF2X is drawing about 780 mA from a LiIon battery, that is very close to the XP-E rating.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 18, 2009)

Color rendition has little to do with tint alone, but rather with the balance of the spectrum of light that make up that light output. That's why an LED that has a yellow output like an incadescent, doesn't necessarily give as good color rendition as an incadescent with the same tint. The yellow tints are not necessarily balanced in how they present the different colors that mix together to make their warm tints. Therefore, except for reflecting off of white, they reflect differently off different colored objects. 

Personally, I prefer a neutral white LED, although I'll be the first to admit that it doesn't give neutral color rendition. 

The only LED that I have seen that gives near perfect color rendition is the HIGH CRI Nichia 083 that is my McGizmo Sundrop. The tint of that light is yellow/pink, far from neutral and not totally warm, either. The only problem with that LED is the low output it gives, a tradeoff you get when you add multiple phosphor layers to an LED to counteract the blues that dominate and throw off the balance of most LED's.


----------



## lumen_eater (Apr 19, 2009)

I just had a look at the xp-e data sheet and it seems as if R3 bin is available ! 
it says 127 lumen's at 350 ma minimum. I would defiantly like an option for that instead of warm tin!
(sorry for my bad english im from germany)


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think you can get R3's yet. It's hard enough gettint R2's.

Btw, if they could get R2 WH in this light it would be nice. WH is close to neutral, not too warm and not too cold, and with good efficiency.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 19, 2009)

Had LedCool mentioned when pre-order of this will be available?


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 20, 2009)

Is the reflector going to change?? Do XP-E leds have no Cree rings, even with smooth reflectors??


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you think of any flashlight with a smooth reflector that doesn't have some rings or artifacts? I can't.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 20, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> Can you think of any flashlight with a smooth reflector that doesn't have some rings or artifacts? I can't.



For AAA, IMHO there's one very close to it. Surprisingly it's from DX. It's Tank007, SMO and as smooth as LF3XT. Very very slight warmer corona compare to the hotspot. No rings.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 21, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> Can you think of any flashlight with a smooth reflector that doesn't have some rings or artifacts? I can't.


You are right, I was dreaming


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 21, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> Can you think of any flashlight with a smooth reflector that doesn't have some rings or artifacts? I can't.



Sure - any flashlight with a Lux III and a decent smooth reflector. Rings were a Cree invention


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 21, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Sure - any flashlight with a Lux III and a decent smooth reflector. Rings were a Cree invention


And just to confirm my sunlite flashlights 8WFP,eagle and slim with SMO have no rings or artefacts either


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 21, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Rings were a Cree invention


:laughing:

Could someone link me to something that explains me the differences between XP-E and XR-E??I thought the difference was that XP-E had no rings.


----------



## Thujone (Apr 21, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> Can you think of any flashlight with a smooth reflector that doesn't have some rings or artifacts? I can't.



LF2, LF5 are a couple that I own without any rings from a smo...


----------



## adnj (Apr 21, 2009)

The XPE is a smaller die and would be a better point source for easier reflector design.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 21, 2009)

ok, thanks:twothumbs


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 21, 2009)

Thujone said:


> LF2, LF5 are a couple that I own without any rings from a smo...


 
I thought the reflectors on those were OP.


----------



## adnj (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for keeping this thread up to date victor01.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 22, 2009)

Has announcement been made on the estimate launch of this?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 22, 2009)

adnj said:


> Thanks for keeping this thread up to date victor01.









:huh2::shakehead


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 22, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> :huh2::shakehead


 
Read Post 1, it is being updated providing a summary of events.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 22, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Read Post 1, it is being updated providing a summary of events.




Oh ...... thanks ...... now I understand.


(just had'nt seen him post lately in this thread)


----------



## wingnutLP (Apr 24, 2009)

Any news on a likely release date?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 26, 2009)

This thread needs a bump,

Khoo do ya have any updates for us? :twothumbs

so far I'm liking the auto shut off 3 mins would be ok with override function,

XP-E-Q3 5B neutral tint sounds good also :twothumbs

And above all a AAA clicky 


Khoo: now you have to start a pre-order it makes sense :thumbsup:


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah !! And I will be first in this list :devil:


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 26, 2009)

I looked at this picture showing Cree bins and 5*A* and 5*B* look almost the same... 

Is there any difference?


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 26, 2009)

OK then if we are going to start a list then I am No:2 then he he :nana: 
some info i found - just go to the first page http://translate.google.com.au/tran...search?q=LF2XT&hl=en&rlz=1C1GGLS_enAU291AU303
PS: Khoo can we start a list????????


----------



## baterija (Apr 26, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I looked at this picture showing Cree bins and 5*A* and 5*B* look almost the same...
> 
> Is there any difference?



There's a difference...but it could be smaller than the difference within the bins. Any sample of one of each could end up being very close just across the separation line between them. Or you could have a sample of 2 in the same bin where one it at the top right corner and one is at the bottom left. 

Ultimately both are in the same color temperature range. 5A looks like it's tint within that range would be a little more to the pink than 5B. Probably not much practical difference given your autobalancing eyesight.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, so actually we will have the tint lottery even within a specified bin!

This picture puts together neutral and warm white, but what is the limit between neutral and warm?? Is 3,4 and 5 "neutral" and 6,7 and 8 warm?


----------



## baterija (Apr 26, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Wow, so actually we will have the tint lottery even within a specified bin!


To a small extent yes. It narrows that variance down a lot versus getting a "neutral emitter" with no bin specified.



> This picture puts together neutral and warm white, but what is the limit between neutral and warm?? Is 3,4 and 5 "neutral" and 6,7 and 8 warm?


According to the cree data sheet for the XR-E the line between warm and neutral is 3700 K color temperature. (5000 K is the line between cool and neutral.) That looks like about the line between the 5X and 6X bins. So technically according to Cree we're talking about "Neutral" not "Warm" tint bins here. Mostly semantics once you have already moved on to bin codes which are more descriptive anyway.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got a email from liteflux: The LF2XT will be available beginning of May, that's only a week away


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, Titan. I hope EliteLED will be getting their shipment then, too.

Geoff


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 27, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Just got a email from liteflux: The LF2XT will be available beginning of May, that's only a week away



That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 27, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Just got a email from liteflux: The LF2XT will be available beginning of May, that's only a week away




I was hoping to buy no lights in May. I got too many this month and I'm still waiting on a Raptor. Hmmm... maybe I'll be able to order it April 30th...


----------



## wingnutLP (Apr 27, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Just got a email from liteflux: The LF2XT will be available beginning of May, that's only a week away



Well if that is true and they are going to meet their schedule then there must only be programming changes being made all of the parts must be ready to go.

Don't forget that "beginning" could realistically be taken to mean any time in the first two weeks.

Oh dear I now have a TK40, a EZAA and an LF2XT to buy...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 27, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> Well if that is true and they are going to meet their schedule then there must only be programming changes being made all of the parts must be ready to go.
> 
> Don't forget that "beginning" could realistically be taken to mean any time in the first two weeks..


Yes you maybe correct but! I sense a pre-order in around a weeks time


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 28, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Just got a email from liteflux: The LF2XT will be available beginning of May, that's only a week away



dont tell me this light will ship earlier than the nitecore EZAA?!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 29, 2009)

ruriimasu said:


> dont tell me this light will ship earlier than the nitecore EZAA?!



I don't care when it ships, just as long as we have a *choice* between yellow, pink, brown, or WHITE emitters. 

WD, or WG for my perfect EDC, please.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 29, 2009)

ruriimasu If it helps I heard around the 3rd week in may for shipping,not official just something I heard


----------



## elugelab (Apr 29, 2009)

AAA flashlight with a neutral white LED?


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 29, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> I don't care when it ships, just as long as we have a *choice* between yellow, pink, brown, or WHITE emitters.
> 
> WD, or WG for my perfect EDC, please.



i may go for a PINK emitter to appease my wife to be!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

ruriimasu said:


> i may go for a PINK emitter to appease my wife to be!




I didn't see green in the choices :green::mecry:


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

As an enthusiastic fan of the LF3XT, this new light is very exciting to me. If it's essentially an LF3XT in smaller form and powered by AAA, that would be fantastic to my thinking. Cooooooool beans. Liteflux, you rock.

*NOW, Koo.... ARE THERE ANY THOUGHTS TOWARD CREATING an 18650 version of the LF3XT? I would buy one of those in a heartbeat!*


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 30, 2009)

I would too !

I hope they do make an 18650.

Paypal is waiting.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 30, 2009)

Me 3! I have a spare 18650 battery just sitting here waiting for a flashlight to hug it. :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

could there not just be a 18650 battery tube :thinking:


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> could there not just be a 18650 battery tube :thinking:



Hmmm wouldn't that look dorky with a small head


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Hmmm wouldn't that look dorky with a small head


Ok smart A***  it's the sunlite lego time I've been doing lately it's gone to my head


----------



## mikes1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I would like to see a CR2 powered XT style light if Liteflux could make it small it would be a great key chain light
I will be giving the LF2XT a go :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 30, 2009)

DHart said:


> As an enthusiastic fan of the LF3XT, this new light is very exciting to me. If it's essentially an LF3XT in smaller form and powered by AAA, that would be fantastic to my thinking. Cooooooool beans. Liteflux, you rock.
> 
> *NOW, Koo.... ARE THERE ANY THOUGHTS TOWARD CREATING an 18650 version of the LF3XT? I would buy one of those in a heartbeat!*



+1 But remove the horns please.
Another +1 for CR2.


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Ok smart A***  it's the sunlite lego time I've been doing lately it's gone to my head



:kiss: :tinfoil:


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys, I can't believe what I found...

LiteFlux LF2XT flowchart (CUI and FUI)


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice! The basic operations in the CUI (which is all I need and use with my LF3XT) are pretty much the same in the LF2XT. That's great. I can't wait until this light is available! I haven't liked AAA lights before, but this will probably change my mind. *I sure wish Liteflux made a AA light which had this same UI.*


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 30, 2009)

Good find, HighLumens. 
At one glance, the familiar intimidation creeps back. But if I can finally understand LF3XT's UI, I think I can jolly understand this. 
But 3 minutes to auto shut off is a bit long for my taste.... I rather lock out then, 3 minutes is enough to feel the heat through my pants :sick2:


----------



## baterija (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm a flowchart already. Since the light isn't out yet I am guessing that's leaked out of LF. This addresses one of the biggest issues with the 5XT and 3XT and Liteflux is continuing to be agile in trying to improve their products...even if it's just improving documentation.


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

AAA skeptic I am...

In my anticipatory zeal for this new light (based on my appreciation for my LF3XT) I do find myself having a few skeptical thoughts. A single AAA light has only one benefit, as I see it, vs. single AA/single 123 lights... being a little smaller & lighter. But for that what is given up?

Are AAA lights really bright enough and capable enough to win over satisfied single AA/single 123 light users who have no problem with the size & weight of their current lights?

I'm sort of finding myself wishing the LF2XT was a single AA light instead of a single AAA light... or am I just naive about AAA lights?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

DHart said:


> AAA skeptic I am...
> 
> In my anticipatory zeal for this new light (based on my appreciation for my LF3XT) I do find myself having a few skeptical thoughts. A single AAA light has only one benefit, as I see it, vs. single AA/single 123 lights... being a little smaller & lighter. But for that what is given up?
> 
> ...



This depends on how you use you lights. A single AAA lights is not really the light to use for a one hour walk in the dark, where you want to light everything up. But if you just need a weak light, to see where you place your feet, a AAA can last some hours.
It is also really good as keyhole finder and navigation on a dark parking lot, or a quick look in the attic.
I.e. for short bright flashes or for longer low brightness tasks.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 30, 2009)

DHart said:


> AAA skeptic I am...
> 
> In my anticipatory zeal for this new light (based on my appreciation for my LF3XT) I do find myself having a few skeptical thoughts. A single AAA light has only one benefit, as I see it, vs. single AA/single 123 lights... being a little smaller & lighter. But for that what is given up?
> 
> ...



Being smaller and lighter already has some advantageous. You can throw it just about anywhere and it'll be there when you need it (even if you've forgotten it's there). Make a great backup on a keychain, clip it to cap, in a cotton shirt pocket, good gift for ladies and cheaper batteries are some I can think of. And if you wondering if they are bright enough for an AAA, that's a definite yes from me for LD01 and LF2XT.
If you're wishing LF2XT to be AA, perhaps LF5XT is the light for you.


----------



## HighLumens (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> If you're wishing LF2XT to be AA, perhaps LF5XT is the light for you.


+1, was thinking the same...

p.s.: I already started studing the flowchart :devil:


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

Well.. for the purposes of a tiny light, so small you might forget you have it and only suitable to very limited applications, I can definitely see buying one at $10 to $20 for just that use (I guess that's what my Microstream is)... but based on the output of the Microstream, I would never consider that suitable as the only light I would have on me. And if I'm going to spend $30, $40, $50 _or more_ on a AAA light,  hmmmmmmm. I think it would have to be somewhat close in competency to a good AA light, otherwise I can't see the appeal? I'm pretty sure I can carry my D10 or RC-C3 in my pocket quite nearly as comfortably as a AAA light and have much greater output and running time.

I have the same problem with concealed carry guns... every time I buy the smallest, lightest gun for the job, I wind up realizing that what I'm giving up (capacity, potency, shootability) to trim a little size and weight isn't worth the slightly smaller size... and I go back to a slight larger and much more capable gun.

As for the LF5XT... I've been thinking about it, but would so much more prefer the UI of the LF3XT... _*that's*_ what's held me back from buying an LF5XT... that and the fact that I am quite pleased with my D10 and ConneXion X2, so there's no urgency to jump into the LF5XT.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> This depends on how you use you lights. A single AAA lights is not really the light to use for a one hour walk in the dark, where you want to light everything up. But if you just need a weak light, to see where you place your feet, a AAA can last some hours.
> It is also really good as keyhole finder and navigation on a dark parking lot, or a quick look in the attic.
> I.e. for short bright flashes or for longer low brightness tasks.


and just to add AAA are easy to get anywhere :twothumbs


----------



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> and just to add AAA are easy to get anywhere :twothumbs



Yes, but if I want a really bright AAA light I uses my LF2X on LiIon, they are a bit more difficult to get (The LF2X is probably brighter than many AA light).


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> and just to add AAA are easy to get anywhere :twothumbs



Easier to find anywhere than AA's???


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Yes, but if I want a really bright AAA light I uses my LF2X on LiIon, they are a bit more difficult to get (The LF2X is probably brighter than many AA light).



Sounds like I need to get educated on the LF2X. Are they still available?


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 30, 2009)

DHart said:


> Sounds like I need to get educated on the LF2X. Are they still available?



Don't you want to wait for LF2XT? 
But if you can't, it's here.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

DHart said:


> Sounds like I need to get educated on the LF2X. Are they still available?



I believe so, I bought mine here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181715


You can see a full review here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189739

And a comparison to other AAA lights here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229430


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Don't you want to wait for LF2XT?
> But if you can't, it's here.



Zeruel... yes, I will wait to get a comparison between the X and the XT. Something tells me I will want the XT instead. Most here probably knew this already, but I'm just new to the AAA party and now encouraged to hear that they can be verrry bright! Thanks...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for finding that flowchart, HighLumens. Looks like somebody really liked Budman's great efforts with the LF3XT. He really needs much credit.

Geoff


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Apr 30, 2009)

Woah, am i missing something or does the LF2xt now report the voltage to _*2*_ decimal places according to that flowchart? If so I would be really happy because 1.2 volts on NiMH means absolutely nothing...


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

That is an excellent chart... and does look totally inspired by the earlier one made for the LF3XT. WHere did this chart come from?


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 30, 2009)

excuse me if this has it been asked before - but will the LF2XT take a 10440 lithium like the LF2X?
BTW I have a Arc Mania Extreme III R2 that takes 10440's and it gets about 180-190 lumens OTF


----------



## matrixshaman (May 1, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> excuse me if this has it been asked before - but will the LF2XT take a 10440 lithium like the LF2X?
> BTW I have a Arc Mania Extreme III R2 that takes 10440's and it gets about 180-190 lumens OTF



Had any 10440 flame outs or explosions lately? 

The main advantage I see in a AAA light is it's a good backup light with very little carry weight or space consumed. This may be important at times. A AAA light saved me one time hiking off a mountain when it got dark and we got off our track a little. My then AA light (pre-LED days) was exhausted so it was down to only the AAA. And of course with a light like the LF2XT you can program it to get you home through just about anything. I've been looking for a long time for a good all around AAA light and have held off on numerous ones because of one drawback or another. I won't be waiting any longer than it takes Liteflux to release this one


----------



## Glenn7 (May 1, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Had any 10440 flame outs or explosions lately?
> 
> The main advantage I see in a AAA light is it's a good backup light with very little carry weight or space consumed. This may be important at times. A AAA light saved me one time hiking off a mountain when it got dark and we got off our track a little. My then AA light (pre-LED days) was exhausted so it was down to only the AAA. And of course with a light like the LF2XT you can program it to get you home through just about anything. I've been looking for a long time for a good all around AAA light and have held off on numerous ones because of one drawback or another. I won't be waiting any longer than it takes Liteflux to release this one



No no flames it works flawlessly - and i can program it to be real low (almost too low) - thats what makes it such a great light - the only thing I would change is a clickie rather than a twisty - but hey its more reliable as a twisty and shorter as well. 
What I really like with AAA lights is they are so small that I can clip it in my top pocket like a pen so it is always with me and never gets in the way and because its so small I can hold it in my mouth so I can use two hands when I need too - I just makes it hard to talk - so I gave 3 to my wife :naughty:


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 1, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> No no flames it works flawlessly - and i can program it to be real low (almost too low) - thats what makes it such a great light - the only thing I would change is a clickie rather than a twisty - but hey its more reliable as a twisty and shorter as well.
> What I really like with AAA lights is they are so small that I can clip it in my top pocket like a pen so it is always with me and never gets in the way and because its so small I can hold it in my mouth so I can use two hands when I need too - I just makes it hard to talk - so I gave 3 to my wife :naughty:


This practice of sticking lights in ones mouth is not to be recommended,my sister in law is a nurse and she is always seeing small boys with lolly pop sticks jammed in their mouths,fall over and at least you may lose some teeth..there you have been warned Glenn7  

But you are correct about a AAA with a clicky perfect IMO


----------



## HighLumens (May 1, 2009)

DHart said:


> That is an excellent chart... and does look totally inspired by the earlier one made for the LF3XT. WHere did this chart come from?


Found it with google 

Look at the 3 page of the flowchart: at the left bottom there is "brightness percentage report". Does it mean we will know the exact percentage of light emitted (e.g.: 46,7% )?:naughty:


----------



## Toaster (May 1, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Had any 10440 flame outs or explosions lately?



It's a shame AW doesn't carry 10440 IMR cells. The high current capability and safe chemistry would be perfect for the LF2XT. Perhaps if enough of us started poking AW...


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 1, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Found it with google
> 
> Look at the 3 page of the flowchart: at the left bottom there is "brightness percentage report". Does it mean we will know the exact percentage of light emitted (e.g.: 46,7% )?:naughty:



With the LF3XT this report does just whole percentage points.

Geoff


----------



## clintb (May 1, 2009)

DHart said:


> That is an excellent chart... and does look totally inspired by the earlier one made for the LF3XT. WHere did this chart come from?


It came straight from the designer of LiteFlux lights; mountech. He's the mad scientist / genius.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 1, 2009)

Toaster said:


> It's a shame AW doesn't carry 10440 IMR cells. The high current capability and safe chemistry would be perfect for the LF2XT. Perhaps if enough of us started poking AW...



Actually it would be perfect for Glenn7's Extremem III but the LF2XT is probably not pushing the battery limits. Liteflux at least in the past has designed lights fairly conservatively in terms of battery drain. I think a standard AW black label 10440 will be fine in this unit and will likely give you a bit more runtime than the IMR's. I would like to see the 10440 format though made in an IMR chemistry as the one other AAA light I've got could use it.


----------



## Toaster (May 1, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Actually it would be perfect for Glenn7's Extremem III but the LF2XT is probably not pushing the battery limits. Liteflux at least in the past has designed lights fairly conservatively in terms of battery drain. I think a standard AW black label 10440 will be fine in this unit and will likely give you a bit more runtime than the IMR's. I would like to see the 10440 format though made in an IMR chemistry as the one other AAA light I've got could use it.




That's incorrect so far as I know. The tests I've seen on this forum have demonstrated a LF2X pushes a 10440 cell well above the max recommended 2C discharge limit and heats it up very quickly. That plus the fact that the AW's 10440 cell is unprotected and not of safe chemistry does not add up to "fine" in my book. On the topic of runtime, the AW cell should provide longer runtimes at low levels. But at high current drains as with max output on this light, the IMR cell should provide much better runtimes.


----------



## HKJ (May 1, 2009)

Toaster said:


> That's incorrect so far as I know. The tests I've seen on this forum have demonstrated a LF2X pushes a 10440 cell well above the max recommended 2C discharge limit and heats it up very quickly. That plus the fact that the AW's 10440 cell is unprotected and not of safe chemistry does not add up to "fine" in my book. On the topic of runtime, the AW cell should provide longer runtimes at low levels. But at high current drains as with max output on this light, the IMR cell should provide equal or better runtimes.



The LF2X draws 780mA from a LiIon, AW is rated at 320mAh, that makes the draw about 2.4C, but where did you find the 2C maximum, it is not noted in AW's sales thread, as far as I understand he uses a 5A protection in 750mAh cells.

Also the initial programming of the LF2X is only for 70% output, i.e. below 2C load.

I like the LF2X and frequently uses it at full blast (but also at the lowest setting), and has never had any problem with the batteries.


----------



## DHart (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm... what would be the best brand of 10440 cell to run in an LF2X/LF2XT?


----------



## Toaster (May 1, 2009)

HKJ said:


> The LF2X draws 780mA from a LiIon, AW is rated at 320mAh, that makes the draw about 2.4C, but where did you find the 2C maximum, it is not noted in AW's sales thread, as far as I understand he uses a 5A protection in 750mAh cells.
> 
> Also the initial programming of the LF2X is only for 70% output, i.e. below 2C load.
> 
> I like the LF2X and frequently uses it at full blast (but also at the lowest setting), and has never had any problem with the batteries.




HKJ I will refer you to the excellent test found here that provides real world measurements and analysis. 2.4C is a theoretical number based on a fresh cell, in actual use it's a bit higher. 2C discharge is the safe recommended limit for just about all lithium-cobalt cells and the 10440 is no different afaik. If you are satisfied with 70% output on your LF2X, by all means good for you. I'd be a lot happier if I could run my LF2X for more than a few minutes on a 10440 at 100% output and do it safely in the process. I have never yet had a 10440 blow up on me either, but I'm quite sure I'm damaging the cells and limiting the number of cycles I can use em by pushing em above their design limits.


----------



## HKJ (May 1, 2009)

Toaster said:


> HKJ I will refer you to the excellent test found here that provides real world measurements and analysis. 2.4C is a theoretical number based on a fresh cell, in actual use it's a bit higher. 2C discharge is the safe recommended limit for just about all lithium-cobalt cells and the 10440 is no different afaik. If you are satisfied with 70% output on your LF2X, by all means good for you. I'd be a lot happier if I could run my LF2X for more than a few minutes on a 10440 at 100% output and do it safely in the process. I have never yet had a 10440 blow up on me either, but I'm quite sure I'm damaging the cells and limiting the number of cycles I can use em by pushing em above their design limits.



The 2.4C is not theoretical, but based on full LiIon, the analysis you link to does match with my own measurements.

As I wrote above, AW does not mention any 2C limit and even if it reduces the theoretical 500 cycles to only 100 cycles, it is fine with me.

I like the full power setting, but I uses it only for very short bursts, if I need this much light for longer time, I take another light. I look at the full power settings as a "overdrive" that is only designed to be used for short bursts and as such I think it is very convenient.


----------



## Toaster (May 1, 2009)

HKJ said:


> The 2.4C is not theoretical, but based on full LiIon, the analysis you link to does match with my own measurements.
> 
> As I wrote above, AW does not mention any 2C limit and even if it reduces the theoretical 500 cycles to only 100 cycles, it is fine with me.
> 
> I like the full power setting, but I uses it only for very short bursts, if I need this much light for longer time, I take another light. I look at the full power settings as a "overdrive" that is only designed to be used for short bursts and as such I think it is very convenient.



2.4C is based on no loss at the driver and on a perfectly full cell. The numbers in that test show a 2.6C-3.0C drain in actual use. If you've done tests that show otherwise, I'd be very interested to see your results. Just because AW doesn't have the max safe discharge limit listed in his sales thread doesn't mean it doesn't exist  The 2C discharge/1C charge rule is fairly common knowledge for lithium-cobalt cells and AW himself has confirmed the 2C limit for his lithium-cobalt cells.

Anyhow as I said before if you're fine with damaging your batteries and only being able to use max output very briefly, then by all means stick with your standard AW 10440s. Some of us do want better and a IMR 10440 cell would certainly address these points. I'm curious, you seem to be against having IMR 10440 cells available. Do you have a reason for that?


----------



## HKJ (May 1, 2009)

Toaster said:


> 2.4C is based on no loss at the driver and on a perfectly full cell. The numbers in that test show a 2.6C-3.0C drain in actual use. If you've done tests that show otherwise, I'd be very interested to see your results. Just because AW doesn't have the max safe discharge limit listed in his sales thread doesn't mean it doesn't exist  The 2C discharge/1C charge rule is fairly common knowledge for lithium-cobalt cells and AW himself has confirmed the 2C limit for his lithium-cobalt cells.
> 
> Anyhow as I said before if you're fine with damaging your batteries and only being able to use max output very briefly, then by all means stick with your standard AW 10440s. Some of us do want better and a IMR 10440 cell would certainly address these points. I'm curious, you seem to be against having IMR 10440 cells available. Do you have a reason for that?



I have already published my measurements here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229430

I do not like labels like "common knowledge", I prefer more specific explanations. If AW has confirmed the 2C discharge limit for his current generation batteries, please provide a link. Anyway, I have no problem with my equipment getting damaged during normal use, I like having pristine looking lights, but I will still use them and accept any damage they get from that use (and this includes batteries). With all the lights I have, I do not believe that any one light/battery is getting recharged more than once a week and 100 weeks is two years, that is a very good lifetime for much used a battery (at least in my opinion).

I have nothing against IMR (Except the low capacity), I am using them in some of my lights. But as long as a regular LiIon will do, I prefer the higher capacity and the protection (against to much discharge).


----------



## Toaster (May 1, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I have already published my measurements here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229430
> 
> I do not like labels like "common knowledge", I prefer more specific explanations. If AW has confirmed the 2C discharge limit for his current generation batteries, please provide a link. Anyway, I have no problem with my equipment getting damaged during normal use, I like having pristine looking lights, but I will still use them and accept any damage they get from that use (and this includes batteries). With all the lights I have, I do not believe that any one light/battery is getting recharged more than once a week and 100 weeks is two years, that is a very good lifetime for much used a battery (at least in my opinion).



I have seen your review and don't see the detailed measurements taken as with the other test I linked. Are you claiming the 780mA draw is the max you'll see initially at peak charge levels? Or that 780mA is the peak draw you'll see over the course of a full discharge? The former I believe, the second doesn't match up with what any other test I've seen. Either way it's still above the 2C safe limit.

Go here for info straight from AW concerning the 2C safe limit. You can also search this forum and the web for "2C discharge safe limit" and will come up with multiple hits documenting this.

You may be fine with 100 cycles per battery, but please don't act as if it's ok just because of your usage pattern. 1/5 or even 1/2 the cycle time is pretty steep to many of us who use their lights daily. Having to replace you batteries every 3 months versus once a year is not at all comparable.




> I have nothing against IMR (Except the low capacity), I am using them in some of my lights. But as long as a regular LiIon will do, I prefer the higher capacity and the protection (against to much discharge).



An IMR cell will have higher capacity at high current draw compared to your standard li-on cell. And correct me if I'm wrong but AW's 10440 cell does not have any protection at all, PTC or otherwise. I agree those people such as yourself who only use 100% max output sporadically for extremely short periods would be better served with a standard 10440 cell. For everyone who wishes to use it a bit more often an IMR cell is the way to go.


----------



## HKJ (May 1, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I have seen your review and don't see the detailed measurements taken as with the other test I linked. Are you claiming the 780mA draw is the max you'll see initially at peak charge levels? Or that 780mA is the peak draw you'll see over the course of a full discharge? The former I believe, the second doesn't match up with what any other test I've seen. Either way it's still above the 2C safe limit.



I do not really specify the conditions that I measured the current under, but it was with a freshly recharged cell.




Toaster said:


> Go here for info straight from AW concerning the 2C safe limit. You can also search this forum and the web for "2C discharge safe limit" and will come up with multiple hits documenting this.



That was a rather "tiny" note and 1 year old, this does not make it invalid, but only something that AW keep a rather low profile about and it might have changed a bit in the last year (I do not really believe it has). I would just prefer something more substantial about discharge rates and lifetime.



Toaster said:


> You may be fine with 100 cycles per battery, but please don't act as if it's ok just because of your usage pattern. 1/5 or even 1/2 the cycle time is pretty steep to many of us who use their lights daily. Having to replace you batteries every 3 months versus once a year is not at all comparable.



I can see what you mean. In my opinion you are misusing you light, if you really need this much light every day(night), you ought to use a bigger light.




Toaster said:


> An IMR cell will have higher capacity at high current draw compared to your standard li-on cell. And correct me if I'm wrong but AW's 10440 cell does not have any protection at all, PTC or otherwise. I agree those people such as yourself who only use 100% max output sporadically for extremely short periods would be better served with a standard 10440 cell. For everyone who wishes to use it a bit more often an IMR cell is the way to go.



I see *you* reason for wanting IMR cells, but I do not see any problem with the current draw from regular LiIon for my use.


----------



## Kestrel (May 1, 2009)

Toaster said:


> An IMR cell will have higher capacity at high current draw compared to your standard li-on cell.


+1. Looking at SilverFox's data for LiCo RCR123's for example, once you go beyond ~1 amp or so drain rates (~2C or so, depending on the cells in question), the actual capacity has dropped below the measured capacity of IMR123's. It gets tiring to read about the so-called "lower capacity" from IMR chemistry, especially when the conversation is about relatively high drain rates.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 1, 2009)

Guys the race for what battery you can use is over! the LF2XT has been finalised and from what I know it will launch Monday in the form of a pre-order,can we get liteflux to change things from then until the estimated ship date(mid may)? :shrug:


----------



## vermeire (May 1, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Guys the race for what battery you can use is over! the LF2XT has been finalised and from what I know it will launch Monday in the form of a pre-order,can we get liteflux to change things from then until the estimated ship date(mid may)? :shrug:



WOOHOO!!!


----------



## HighLumens (May 1, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> the LF2XT has been finalised and from what I know it will launch Monday in the form of a pre-order



Is this pre-order from LiteFlux web-site or from LEDCool or from both?
Anyway I will wait reviews and comparisons...


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 1, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Is this pre-order from LiteFlux web-site or from LEDCool or from both?
> Anyway I will wait reviews and comparisons...


 pre-order? from khoo, I hope now! :tinfoil: but the shipping date was from both


----------



## Zeruel (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm....pre-order.
Pardon my skepticism but I'm wary of manufacturers meeting deadlines nowadays....


----------



## HighLumens (May 1, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> pre-order? from khoo, I hope now! :tinfoil: but the shipping date was from both


I think khoo could start a pre-order in CPFMarketPlace now...


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 1, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Hmmm....pre-order.
> Pardon my skepticism but I'm wary of manufacturers meeting deadlines nowadays....


This is not a pre-order from! N** (name withheld) I think we can trust Khoo and liteflux to be on schedule :tinfoil: :candle:


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 1, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I think khoo could start a pre-order in CPFMarketPlace now...


Monday hopefully


----------



## Zeruel (May 1, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> This is not a pre-order from! N** (name withheld)* I think we can trust Khoo and liteflux to be on schedule* :tinfoil: :candle:



Ok, why not?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 1, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Ok, why not?


err:thinking: is it the year 2525? :thumbsup:


----------



## matrixshaman (May 2, 2009)

I didn't know the LF2X had such a high current drain on high. IF there was an IMR 10440 than it does sound like that might be a better battery for the LF2X if you use it on high a lot but at this time there is no such battery. However do we know that the LF2XT uses such high current? It seems to be a whole different driver and UI.


----------



## DHart (May 2, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> I didn't know the LF2X had such a high current drain on high. IF there was an IMR 10440 than it does sound like that might be a better battery for the LF2X if you use it on high a lot but at this time there is no such battery. However do we know that the LF2XT uses such high current? It seems to be a whole different driver and UI.



Really significant question! Hopefully Liteflux will come through with info on this.


----------



## Zeruel (May 2, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> err:thinking: is it the year 2525? :thumbsup:



That might be the deadline for other manufacturers, you know, the S brand.


----------



## LED Cool (May 2, 2009)

ok. some important updates on the LF2XT which i think you all have been anxiously waiting for.

1. confirmed LF2XT will have both Compact user interface (CUI) & Full user interface interface (FUI). 

2. auto-off function can be turn on/off by user. time period is set at 3 minutes with overriding command. SORRY no *AUTO-ON *FEATURE!!!

3. user can turn on/off over-discharge protection while still in CUI. (in LF3XT, you have to go to FUI to do so)

4. user can turn on/off auto-off while in CUI.

5. battery voltage report will show to 2 decimal places (eg. 1.29V or 1.21V) giving you a more accurate picture on the battery status.

6. 4 functions can be directly access without going into a menu system. these are :-
a) momentary on/off. 
b) over-discharge protection on/off.
c) memory on/off.
d) auto-off on/off.

7. the LF2XT will take alkaline, NIMH & Li-Ion 10440.

8. bezel down pocket clip & keyring wire loop, both detachable.

9. stainless steel screw-on rim surrounding the electronic clicky.

10. and, i saved the best for last, CREE XPE Q4-3C/D LED. yes! it is an XPE Q4 neutral tint LED!

right now LiteFlux has 90% of the parts required for the assembly of the LF2XT. the last missing piece is the reflector for the XPE LED. I understand the reflector is in production and samples should be available by next week. according to LiteFlux, the beam pattern is typical LiteFlux famous "ring free/hot spot merge smoothly with spill" type.

that is all for now.
khoo


----------



## HighLumens (May 2, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> 7. the LF2XT will take alkaline, NIMH & Li-Ion 10440.


what about lithium primaries(energizer E92)??



LED Cool said:


> 10. and, i saved the best for last, CREE XPE Q4-3C/D LED. yes! it is an XPE Q4 neutral tint LED!


!!! Now we have a more powerful LED and a "more neutral" tint (5A was quite close to warm).


----------



## gunga (May 2, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Zeruel (May 2, 2009)

Any idea what are the likely lumen outputs and price? Thanks.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 2, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> ok. some important updates on the LF2XT which i think you all have been anxiously waiting for.
> 
> 1. confirmed LF2XT will have both Compact user interface (CUI) & Full user interface interface (FUI).
> 
> ...


Sold! I'll take it!!


----------



## StandardBattery (May 2, 2009)

Great News! It does look like a great light!

... I'll wait to comment on the tint; 3D looks like it could be quite nice.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 2, 2009)

All sounds great Khoo ! Liteflux really tunes in to the pulse of flashaholics :twothumbs


----------



## DHart (May 2, 2009)

*WOW... this is going to be such a nice light! How Khool!* 




Zeruel said:


> Any idea what are the likely lumen outputs and price? Thanks.



Zeruel... Khoo mentioned earlier that the price will likely be similar to the LF5XT and LF3XT... so around $60.


----------



## Zeruel (May 2, 2009)

DHart said:


> Zeruel... Khoo mentioned earlier that the price will likely be similar to the LF5XT and LF3XT... so around $60.



Thanks, must have missed it. :thinking:
Did I miss the lumens part too?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 2, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Thanks, must have missed it. :thinking:
> Did I miss the lumens part too?


I don't think it's been mentioned yet but I'd hazard a guess and say 1 lumen will be in there,somewhere


----------



## DHart (May 2, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Thanks, must have missed it. :thinking:
> Did I miss the lumens part too?



No, I don't think so.... we really need to hear what that's going to be! oo: And the draw on high from a Li-Ion.

P.S. So great about the light having the "famous Liteflux beam" "ring-free/hotspot merge smoothly with spill".


----------



## Illumination (May 2, 2009)

Another home run coming for Liteflux.

I wish they scaled up this exact light and offered it in AA as well to replace the LF5XT.

Well, the AAA looks great. I like the idea of a switch based AAA, and am looking forward to another light with Liteflux's typical flawless beam.


----------



## Zeruel (May 2, 2009)

DHart said:


> No, I don't think so.... we really need to hear what that's going to be! oo: And the draw on high from a Li-Ion.
> 
> P.S. So great about the light having the "famous Liteflux beam" "ring-free/hotspot merge smoothly with spill".



Yeah, hope they are going to use the same textured reflector from LF3XT.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 2, 2009)

It's so perfect! I want it now! 
I agree Illumination this is the light the LF5XT should have been!


----------



## DHart (May 2, 2009)

Illumination said:


> I wish they scaled up this exact light and offered it in AA as well to replace the LF5XT.




Oh, I so agree... I would _*much *_prefer this as a AA than a AAA. Better yet, offer it in BOTH AA and AAA and let the LF5XT end. :twothumbs


----------



## victor01 (May 2, 2009)

DHart said:


> Oh, I so agree... I would _*much *_prefer this as a AA than a AAA. Better yet, offer it in BOTH AA and AAA and let the LF5XT end. :twothumbs




+1
and it would be great if it's possible to make the LF5XT more compact. Didn't have the light though, have only seen it in reviews


----------



## HighLumens (May 2, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Any idea what are the likely lumen outputs and price? Thanks.


I think it's going to cost 65$ and it will put out 60lumens(on NI-MH)..


----------



## Zeruel (May 2, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I think it's going to cost 65$ and it will put out 60lumens(on NI-MH)..



60 lumens? :thinking: Wasn't expecting that, unless they offset the power with more efficiency or longer runtime. Was hoping it'll be along same lumen outputs (lo & hi) of LF2X.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 2, 2009)

Where did 60 lumen come from is this just guessing? :devil:


----------



## HighLumens (May 2, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> 60 lumens? :thinking: Wasn't expecting that, unless they offset the power with more efficiency or longer runtime. Was hoping it'll be along same lumen outputs (lo & hi) of LF2X.





TITAN1833 said:


> Where did 60 lumen come from is this just guessing? :devil:


I read in this thread(post n°13) that the LF2X puts out something like 64lumens,so the brightness is about the same...

considering that the LF2X was a Q5 I cut 7% to guess the output of a Q4 so around 60 lumens.. 

does someone know a different lumen output of the LF2X?


----------



## Zeruel (May 2, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I read in this thread(post n°13) that the LF2X puts out something like 64lumens,so the brightness is about the same...
> 
> considering that the LF2X was a Q5 I cut 7% to guess the output of a Q4 so around 60 lumens..
> 
> does someone know a different lumen output of the LF2X?



Khoo stated LF2X is about 100 - 170 lumens depending on battery used.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 2, 2009)

IIRC it was about 75 lumes on alkaline and around 100 Li-ion 



[edit] but it maybe more :twothumbs


----------



## HighLumens (May 2, 2009)

of course 170 is on Li-Ion, but do you mean we get 100 lumens on rechargeables?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 2, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> of course 170 is on Li-Ion, but do you mean we get 100 lumens on rechargeables?


Yes as Li-ion are rechargeable  on alkaline it will be less


----------



## HighLumens (May 2, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Yes as Li-ion are rechargeable  on alkaline it will be less


I meant 1.2v rechargeables (eneloops)


----------



## wapkil (May 2, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> of course 170 is on Li-Ion, but do you mean we get 100 lumens on rechargeables?



If the LF2x takes 1.2A on NiMHs, I think should give around 90-100 lumens. Otherwise it would be really ineffective.

Does anybody know why Liteflux doesn't provide lumen figures? They could at least give estimations based on the current on the LED...


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 2, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I meant 1.2v rechargeables (eneloops)


Ah then it will be less :twothumbs


----------



## adnj (May 2, 2009)

I am glad to see that the Cree XP package is used instead of the XR package. 

We'll get a smaller LED footprint and "maybe" a possible upgrade path to the more efficient Cree XP-G when it is available later this year.


----------



## baterija (May 2, 2009)

wapkil said:


> Does anybody know why Liteflux doesn't provide lumen figures? They could at least give estimations based on the current on the LED...



They do give drive currents on max with the 3XT, 5XT, and even the 2X if you look for them. I actually kind of prefer that method than the companies estimating a lumen output (at the emitter of course) based on the same info we have available but not stating the drive currents. If they aren't going to actually measure it give me the data you do measure, not the estimates from your data.

Given a Q4 and assuming the same NiMh drive current as the 2X (350ma max) that gives us 100-107 lumens at the emitter. Given 3.3 Vf at 350ma ("typical" by the data sheet) that's about 1.16 watts on max. 80% effciency in the driver would mean we are drawing 1.45 watts. Looking at the battery shootout an Eneloop AAA give .864 watt hours at 1A draw we have power for 36 minutes. Probably drop out of regulation towards the end so my estimation is we'll get...

about 70 lumens OTF for just over half an hour :thumbsup:


----------



## wapkil (May 2, 2009)

baterija said:


> They do give drive currents on max with the 3XT, 5XT, and even the 2X if you look for them.



Where should I look? I am thinking about buying the LF2XT so I read the LF2X data on the Liteflux webpage, searched CPF to find some official information, even read the LF5XT user manual but I found nothing...


----------



## baterija (May 2, 2009)

wapkil said:


> Where should I look? I am thinking about buying the LF2XT so I read the LF2X data on the Liteflux webpage, searched CPF to find some official information, even read the LF5XT user manual but I found nothing...



Khoo's sales threads in the marketplace are usually a good place. Here's an excerpt from the LF2X sales thread with my emphasis added. When the 2XT sales thread goes up I bet we'll get some more info about it. In the meantime I am assuming that since the power source and LED electrical properties are basically the same we'll see similar drive levels.


> LED : CREE XR-E Q5
> *LED current at 100% output level : 350ma when using NIMH, 700ma when using 10440*
> Input voltage : 0.9V - 5.0V (AAA/10440)
> AAA battery chemistry : Alkaline(1.5V), NIMH(1.2V), NICD(1.2), Primary Lithium(1.7V) & rechargeable Li-Ion 10440(4.2V)
> Uses PWM at high frequency 7800Hz. No flickering at 0.2% output


----------



## wapkil (May 2, 2009)

baterija said:


> Khoo's sales threads in the marketplace are usually a good place. Here's an excerpt from the LF2X sales thread



I read the thread but somehow missed this line. Thank you. I would still prefer the manufacturer to give this information (if I'm correct Khoo doesn't officially represent them) but now everything adds up correctly with ~80% driver efficiency on NiMHs and ~90% on LiIons. Only the 64 OTF lumens cited earlier seem to be a bit too low. Isn't 35% loss at the optics too much? IIRC with other lights it was closer to 15%-20%. But those lights were bigger so maybe 35% isn't really that much for AAA...


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 3, 2009)

OK, I'll take a chance on a 3C/D! I have a positive feeling this light's going to be a winner one way or the other, even if the emitter might need replacing. 

Just kidding... sort of. I'm willing to try this compromise bin, but if it's simply yellow-ish, _with nothing else to offer_... or worse, pink, or brown... it may be on B/S/T fairly quick.

Paypal locked and loaded! *fingers crossed*


----------



## wingnutLP (May 3, 2009)

DHart said:


> Oh, I so agree... I would _*much *_prefer this as a AA than a AAA. Better yet, offer it in BOTH AA and AAA and let the LF5XT end. :twothumbs



Khoo has already stated that liteflux not planning a new single AA light for the foreseeable future. The subtext seems to be that they have have plenty of LF5XT's left and are waiting for those to be sold...


----------



## DHart (May 3, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> Khoo has already stated that liteflux not planning a new single AA light for the foreseeable future. The subtext seems to be that they have have plenty of LF5XT's left and are waiting for those to be sold...



Yes, I read where Khoo said that.

BUT I think that a call for such a thing needs to be expressed as Liteflux should be urged to do this nonetheless. If the bug is planted now, they might start design before too long, so that when the current LF5XT's are all gone, the NEW LF5XTa can take its place!


----------



## kaichu dento (May 3, 2009)

DHart said:


> Yes, I read where Khoo said that.
> 
> BUT I think that a call for such a thing needs to be expressed as Liteflux should be urged to do this nonetheless. If the bug is planted now, they might start design before too long, so that when the current LF5XT's are all gone, the NEW LF5XTa can take its place!


+1

I want the new LF5XTa in natural and with a warm tint!


----------



## mighty82 (May 3, 2009)

What's wrong with the LF5XT? It's pretty much the same as the LF3XT..


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 3, 2009)

mighty82 said:


> What's wrong with the LF5XT? It's pretty much the same as the LF3XT..


well! there're some differences If you take a look :devil:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 3, 2009)

LF5XT :
Pick it up off the table .........

Push & hold the button (when off)

It does not come on in momentary HI ... like the LF3XT does.

I wish it did !
.....................................................................................................................
.
EDIT : SO sorry , made a mistake , I meant to type LF *3* XT model number in my explanation .
........ It's the other way around. I wish the LF3 worked like the LF5 .(instant brightness)


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 3, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> LF5XT :
> Pick it up off the table .........
> 
> Push & hold the button (when off)
> ...



:thinking: Mine does...


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 3, 2009)

Sir Lightalot said:


> :thinking: Mine does...


So did mine! but! Khoo? where is my LF3XT it's been a long time,but! I'm back :devil:


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 3, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> LF5XT :
> Pick it up off the table .........
> 
> Push & hold the button (when off)
> ...



This is not really how my LF3XT works. In FUI, with mode 1 set low, first push from off yields low. Holding after that first push does not activate high. At that point a second push & hold gives momentary high. If you want to be sure to get high with first push mode 1 needs to be set to high.

Geoff


----------



## spencer (May 3, 2009)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 3, 2009)

Sorry , I made a mistake.

I had it backwards .........

It's the lf3xt that won't go from off to hi with 1 press and hold.

All these different light UI's that I have confuse me , I can't keep em straight !


----------



## Burgess (May 3, 2009)

All i know is . . . .


I'm *really* interested in *Battery Voltage Reporting to TWO decimal places* ! ! !


:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


Let's face it, a NiMH cell reading *1.2 volts* doesn't convey much significance.


I* love* my LF5XT, but i'd jump on a new LF5XTa.

:kiss:

_


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 4, 2009)

:twothumbs
I'd jump all over a LF18650XT

Days of run time

.


----------



## Zeruel (May 4, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> :twothumbs
> I'd jump all over a LF18650XT



Or a LF*CR2*XT. :naughty:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 4, 2009)

..:hairpull:....... Why do we need these ?


We have more lights than we can cary , already !

I have no resistance .......... or sense.


.

Note to Gretta : why don't the emotion icon's move anymore ??
.


----------



## HighLumens (May 4, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> ...from what I know it will launch *Monday *in the form of a pre-order...


Today It's Monday....so...


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 4, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Today It's Monday....so...


 so it is...seems I've made many a bad prediction of late :tinfoil:


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 4, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a bit more info, just to tease us. Maybe dimensions and weight, unless I'm having a senior moment and have missed this. 

Geoff


----------



## HighLumens (May 4, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Wouldn't mind a bit more info, just to tease us. Maybe dimensions and weight, unless I'm having a senior moment and have missed this.
> 
> Geoff


 


LED Cool said:


> preliminary info on the size is length=81mm & diameter=14.55mm
> 
> khoo


:twothumbs


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, HighLumens. Those dimensions would make it just a hair larger than the LF2X. Not bad, with a clickie, to be only 3 mm longer. Should still ride in a pocket mostly unnoticed.

Geoff


----------



## HighLumens (May 5, 2009)

You are welcome:thumbsup:
I'm not sure about the diameter...

Is 14.55mm the minimum or the maximum? And what is the difference between max and min? 1mm?2mm?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 5, 2009)

I've heard this is a week behind,Liteflux wants it to be just right for the launch


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 5, 2009)

If I can figure out how to keep the thing from falling out of it's mount on my keychain, I'll stick with the LF2X. That statement expires when the XPE bin R4's come out though.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 5, 2009)

BentHeadTX said:


> If I can figure out how to keep the thing from falling out of it's mount on my keychain, I'll stick with the LF2X. That statement expires when the XPE bin R4's come out though.


Hmm? But! the LF2XT doesn't come with a mount IIRC :thinking:


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 5, 2009)

BentHeadTX said:


> If I can figure out how to keep the thing from falling out of it's mount on my keychain, I'll stick with the LF2X.





TITAN1833 said:


> Hmm? But! the LF2XT doesn't come with a mount IIRC :thinking:


BentHead probably meant he'd rather stick with the LF2X if he can better secure _it's_ keychain mount. IIRC, there's a problem with it coming loose.



BentHeadTX said:


> That statement expires when the XPE bin R4's come out though.



Oh, I just sooo hope the emitter is reachable in case I... a.) don't like the 3/x tint, b.) want a higher bin, max lumens micro-blaster because I EDC only AAA lights (not counting a modded Photon Freedom), and could sometimes use the high brightness for brief periods, or c.) BOTH!

Khoo, or Liteflux - I actually do hope the warmer bin changes my mind, as it's always nice to discover something new to like. But just in case, could you tell us if it's possible to get to the emitter?


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 6, 2009)

Sorry about the confusion,
I need to secure the keychain mount on my LF2X and I'll be happy. OK, in true form I'll be happy until the LF2XT is proven and has one of those XP-G Crees coming out in a few months. A true 100 lumen single AAA light with clicky? Sign me up!
All light purchases have been put on hold for the XP-G series, my wife will be lulled into a false sense of security until late summer/early fall.


----------



## HighLumens (May 7, 2009)

Guys, I was looking at the flowchart but couldn't understand what "tactical" stands for. In the yellow box, just after "LF2XT off"... did you find it?So, what is it?


----------



## baterija (May 7, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Guys, I was looking at the flowchart but couldn't understand what "tactical" stands for. In the yellow box, just after "LF2XT off"... did you find it?So, what is it?



It looks like the momentary mode. They are just calling it "tactical."


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 8, 2009)

In case you missed it, Khoo just mentioned in MP that the LF2XT will be released in about two weeks, along with the 2 AA tube for the LF3XT. My trigger finger is on "go".

Geoff


----------



## HighLumens (May 9, 2009)

Do you know how long it will take to ship to Europe (Italy)?
:devil:->-> joke


----------



## Budman231 (May 9, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Thanks for finding that flowchart, HighLumens. Looks like somebody really liked Budman's great efforts with the LF3XT. He really needs much credit.
> 
> Geoff


 
Maybe I can get a complimentary LF2XT !! 

Now that would be cool.

...Holding Breath  Hurry...


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 9, 2009)

After all your work, I think they owe you a freebie.

Geoff


----------



## Kilovolt (May 9, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Do you know how long it will take to ship to Europe (Italy)?


 
The five LiteFlux flashlights I bought from LEDCool have taken an average of 12 days to reach me.


----------



## vermeire (May 10, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> In case you missed it, Khoo just mentioned in MP that the LF2XT will be released in about two weeks, along with the 2 AA tube for the LF3XT. My trigger finger is on "go".
> 
> Geoff



Can you provide a link for this? I'd appreciate not having too dig more than I've already tried for it. Thanks.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 10, 2009)

vermeire said:


> Can you provide a link for this? I'd appreciate not having too dig more than I've already tried for it. Thanks.



Here's that link-www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=186497&page=11

Post #319

Geoff


----------



## wingnutLP (May 11, 2009)

I am not sure if you know but if you click on the post number you can get a direct link to the post like this: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2306920&postcount=319

shame it has been put off a bit but I am prepared to wait.

After I have these two items I can stop buying flashlights.









































































or maybe not


----------



## DHart (May 11, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> After I have these two items I can stop buying flashlights.



   

I wish I could say that! I think I need an intervention of sorts, myself. :sick2:


----------



## Eagleout (May 11, 2009)




----------



## HighLumens (May 11, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> The five LiteFlux flashlights I bought from LEDCool have taken an average of 12 days to reach me.


 thx very much


----------



## e0603 (May 13, 2009)

Is any information available at this point about how low the LF2XT will be able to go? I'm hoping it will be able to go as low as my trusty LF2 SSC P4...if so, I don't think I'll be able to resist. 

(Sorry if I missed it earlier in the thread...I searched it but haven't had time to read the whole thing...it's been a while since I've been on CPF, it's just too painful to look and not be able to buy! :mecry


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 13, 2009)

Since it will be using similar electronics to the LF3XT I'm going to make the assumption that it will go as low. That would be probably less than 1 lumen, or dim enough to be able to look directly into it. I don't think they'd change it much from the LF2 or LF2X.

Geoff


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 13, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Since it will be using similar electronics to the LF3XT I'm going to make the assumption that it will go as low. That would be probably less than 1 lumen, or dim enough to be able to look directly into it. I don't think they'd change it much from the LF2 or LF2X.
> 
> Geoff


Yeah I'm hoping the same I like my low,low as in the LF3XT I used it last night and I found it just about right even for waking eyes :thumbsup:


----------



## bltkmt (May 14, 2009)

The waiting for this one and the improved Lumapower Avenger is frustrating! I wonder which will be available first?


----------



## Zeruel (May 14, 2009)

bltkmt said:


> The waiting for this one and the improved Lumapower Avenger is frustrating! I wonder which will be available first?



I believe LF2XT first. Avenger's images are not even leaked or officially out yet. Besides, we're given schedule of LF2XT's release and its full specs.


----------



## streetmaster (May 14, 2009)

The LF2XT looks great. I may have to get one


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 14, 2009)

+1 on the LF2XT being first out and it sounds like it will be hard to beat for a AAA light IMHO


----------



## Incidentalist (May 14, 2009)

Definitely looking most forward to the Liteflux, which is quickly becoming my favorite brand now that I've had the LF3XT for a while. 

I'm also looking forward to the new Horus AAA that is supposed to be out in June. It's Ti and will have two modes. Seems like operation will be similar to the LF2X without the ability to program the levels as you like.

The Avenger will be mine as well. I wanted one from the last round, but held off with all the problems they had. Glad to see they are finally getting around to updating it.


----------



## bltkmt (May 14, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Besides, we're given schedule of LF2XT's release...


 
Where is that? I have not seen anything definitive.


----------



## Zeruel (May 14, 2009)

bltkmt said:


> Where is that? I have not seen anything definitive.



Definitive, no. As we know with most manufacturers' practice, it ain't delivered till the fat lady sings.
Scheduled May > 1st Post.


----------



## jackcselab (May 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Definitive, no. As we know with most manufacturers' practice, it ain't delivered till the fat lady sings.
> Scheduled May > 1st Post.



A little new information leak.

Becasue LF2XT's code structure change a lot compare to LF3XT, Liteflux decide to take a close beta testing before release in order to discover bugs. Release candidate samples have been delivered to select testers today. I think LF2XT will release serveral days later when beta testing is ok. A little delay, but I think it is neccessary.


----------



## Zeruel (May 15, 2009)

jackcselab said:


> A little new information leak.
> 
> Becasue LF2XT's code structure change a lot compare to LF3XT, Liteflux decide to take a close beta testing before release in order to discover bugs. Release candidate samples have been delivered to select testers today. I think LF2XT will release serveral days laters when beta testing is ok. A little delay, but I think it is neccessary.



Titan, I told ya so! :nana:

As I've said then, till the fat lady sings.... la la la la la....

The delay is necessary, BUT beta testing should have been considered in the overall timing.
Good thing I've trained myself not to get excited over release dates anymore. :naughty:
It's just not worth the frustration. :shrug:


----------



## Helmut.G (May 15, 2009)

I *need* this light!
I hope that it's not going to be too expensive
Also a European dealer would be nice


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Titan, I told ya so! :nana:


Err!what did ya tell me,I forget now  also FWIW the delay is because Liteflux decided to use anodized alu tube instead of a brass one this was a last minute decision by Liteflux.


----------



## Zeruel (May 15, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Err!what did ya tell me,I forget now



Post #249 :whoopin:


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Post #249 :whoopin:


Ah yes but! in my defence the LF2XT is delayed to make it better and not because Liteflux have run out of money


----------



## Zeruel (May 15, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Ah yes but! in my defence the LF2XT is delayed to make it better and not because Liteflux have run out of money



I'm not saying the reason for the delay is bad, I'm just saying they might delay (for whatever reasons) and you told me to trust them :mecry:

 My heart is broken.


----------



## HighLumens (May 15, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> I *need* this light!
> I hope that it's not going to be too expensive
> Also a European dealer would be nice


Why don't you consider buying it from LED Cool? Other italian(so european) users bought from him and had a good service(12 days to ship)



Kilovolt said:


> The five LiteFlux flashlights I bought from LEDCool have taken an average of 12 days to reach me.


----------



## Helmut.G (May 15, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Why don't you consider buying it from LED Cool? Other italian(so european) users bought from him and had a good service(12 days to ship)


that's what I'll have to do in the end, but I don't want to mess with customs so I'd rather buy in the EU


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 15, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> FWIW the delay is because Liteflux decided to use anodized alu tube instead of a brass one this was a last minute decision by Liteflux.



I don't recall seeing any mention of a brass tube, but thank goodness it'll be aluminum. An emitter I might not like, combined with the extra weight of brass would've *definitely* made this a no-go for me.

Please, Liteflux... release this thing before someone decides it's a good idea to put a clown face on it, or some other unwelcome (to me at least) design change! It's bad enough there won't be any cooler emitter choice.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 15, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> Please, Liteflux... release this thing before someone decides it's a good idea to put a clown face on it





BTW I only knew of the tube choice through emails


----------



## HighLumens (May 15, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> I don't recall seeing any mention of a brass tube


+1, i forgot to say that in my previous post..



Bimmerboy said:


> Please, Liteflux... release this thing before someone decides it's a good idea to put a clown face on it


----------



## mudman cj (May 15, 2009)

Photoshop and some time to waste anyone?


----------



## xucchini (May 15, 2009)

I want to get a LF2XT, so if there is any sort of pre-order I would be interested. 

I don't currently have any 10440 batteries though and I'll need a charger, hopefully one which does not kill 10440s or start fires.

It seems the general consensus is that this light is expected to likely put out more light than the Fenix LD01 when run off a 10440.


----------



## DHart (May 15, 2009)

:thinking: *What's the best charger for the 10440s? Considering Nano or WF-138.*


----------



## juplin (May 15, 2009)

Intermission during beta testing :naughty:


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 15, 2009)

So you're a lucky Beta Boy? :thumbsup: I hope they let you air some opinions soon. Now we're really on the edge of our keyboards.

Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (May 15, 2009)

DHart said:


> :thinking: *What's the best charger for the 10440s? Considering Nano or WF-138.*


I have both. I first got the 138. It does the job ok I guess, but upon further inspection, mine tends to overcharge a bit. If I remember correctly, seems like my 10440's came off the 138 @ about 4.23 - 4.24v. Anything over 4.2v is overcharging and this reduces the number of times a Li-Ion can be re-charged. 

So I decided to try a Nano. What the heck. I think it was 6 bucks or something like that. With the Nano, the cells come off at around 4.16 - 4.18v depending on how long I leave it plugged in after it turns Green. It's very simple and easy to use and has done the job very well. I like it the best and that's all I use now for my 10440s.


----------



## streetmaster (May 15, 2009)

juplin said:


> Intermission during beta testing :naughty:



I hate you. 





just kidding.


----------



## spencer (May 15, 2009)

Maybe juplin has Photoshop and some time to spare, just like mudman cj suggested.


----------



## DHart (May 16, 2009)

Lite_Me... thanks for the info... now I need to find a Nano for AAA's, preferably from a USA retailer. I think the one at Lighthound is only for RCR123's.


----------



## Burgess (May 16, 2009)

Those photos show too much "leaves",

and not enough "flashlight".




_


----------



## DHart (May 16, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Those photos show too much "leaves", and not enough "flashlight". _



My thinking precisely! Use the crop tool!


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

Post another two wild photos with smaller sized versions and linked original sized versions whose EXIF data can be read.

The first photo is a mission almost impossible 




Then the second photo with ROCK :devil:


----------



## hazna (May 16, 2009)

The knurling in the middle looks a bit like the draco...


----------



## Lite_me (May 16, 2009)

DHart said:


> Lite_Me... thanks for the info... now I need to find a Nano for AAA's, preferably from a USA retailer. I think the one at Lighthound is only for RCR123's.


I woulda swore I got mine from Lighthound. Maybe he doesn't carry them anymore. Well, here's a Google search. Looks like you should be able to get one somewheres. Google...


----------



## wingnutLP (May 16, 2009)

juplin said:


> Post another two wild photos with smaller sized versions and linked original sized versions whose EXIF data can be read.
> 
> The first photo is a mission almost impossible
> 
> ...



More please!

If you could post a photo with a cell next to it for scale and one of either end that would be greatly appreciated!

I can't wait...


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> More please!
> 
> If you could post a photo with a cell next to it for scale and one of either end that would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I can't wait...


How about these ones 









Then this one with his brother





And this is the last one I have at this moment --
My 1AAA's line-up :nana:


----------



## HighLumens (May 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for the pictures:thumbsup:!

Is it natural HA?? It looks very different compared with the LF2X, and it was natural HA..

Please, could you post a photo with the LF2XT in your hand, for size comparison?


----------



## Norm (May 16, 2009)

It would be my ideal EDC if they made a special batch of stainless steel LF2XT's, imagine it with the finish of the SS LD01
Norm


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 16, 2009)

Norm said:


> It would be my ideal EDC if they made a special batch of stainless steel LF2XT's, imagine it with the finish of the SS LD01
> Norm


Yes but! even if the finish is in chocolate I'll take it :naughty:


----------



## JKL (May 16, 2009)

Very nice ! :twothumbs


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures:thumbsup:!
> 
> Is it natural HA?? It looks very different compared with the LF2X, and it was natural HA..
> 
> Please, could you post a photo with the LF2XT in your hand, for size comparison?


Yes, It's natural HA with color lighter than that of LF2X.

My palm is small. 
I suggest using the 1AAA's line-up photo for size comparison with respect to the popular LD01 SS, LF2X and the equivalent model of Avenger.


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

Per wingnutLP's request, more photos come :naughty:

The head





Tail





Accessories


----------



## HighLumens (May 16, 2009)

no diffuser??:sigh:


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> no diffuser??:sigh:


The cap of Mentholatum's Lip ice can be used as the diffuser. This cap perfectly fit the head of LF2XT 

Here is the link:
http://www.mentholatum.com/lipice.aspx


----------



## Paul6ppca (May 16, 2009)

Has the price been set?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 16, 2009)

Paul6ppca said:


> Has the price been set?


Not in stone but! Khoo dod say it would be around $620


----------



## HighLumens (May 16, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Not in stone but! Khoo dod say it would be around *$620*


 a little *too* expensive, isn' t it??:nana:


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 16, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> a little *too* expensive, isn' t it??:nana:


 yer just a tad! for that I would definitely want a diffuser thrown in


----------



## Zeruel (May 16, 2009)

That's not right, I heard it's going to be $72,000 instead. Probably with a M2X thrown in.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 16, 2009)

*Nice! *

Maybe a little big for the keychain, but looks like a great small EDC. Looks like they borrowed the split-ring attachment idea from the cpf member.


----------



## HighLumens (May 16, 2009)

juplin said:


> The cap of Mentholatum's Lip ice can be used as the diffuser. This cap perfectly fit the head of LF2XT
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.mentholatum.com/lipice.aspx


I'll have to look for it.. do you have a pic of the diffuser attached? And...

beamshots??:devil:


----------



## Helmut.G (May 16, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> beamshots??:devil:


+1


----------



## DHart (May 16, 2009)

*Re: 10440 chargers... to charger your LF2XT 10440*

AW just told me that the Nano charger maker went "belly up" a few months ago. He suggested using the WF-138 to charge 10440s. There's also an Ultrafire 14500 10440 charger I found on DX. Any other suggestions?


----------



## xcnick (May 16, 2009)

*Re: 10440 chargers... to charger your LF2XT 10440*



DHart said:


> Any other suggestions?



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14885

This one seems to be very low charging, it is painfully slow on bigger batteries. Anybody else try this one?


----------



## wingnutLP (May 16, 2009)

*Re: 10440 chargers... to charger your LF2XT 10440*



DHart said:


> Any other suggestions?


 
Yep, how about: 

"Why don't you start a thread about chargers?"



Thanks for the photos Juplin, It looks as though this is small enough to make a key chain light so I am very happy.

Does it have some sort of hole somewhere to attach a split ring?


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

*Re: 10440 chargers... to charger your LF2XT 10440*



wingnutLP said:


> It looks as though this is small enough to make a key chain light so I am very happy.
> 
> Does it have some sort of hole somewhere to attach a split ring?


Looking at the photo of Accessories, the small item in front of LF2XT is the key chain hook. The key chain hook and the clip are interchangeable, but you can only choose one of them by unscrewing the tailcap module.


----------



## DHart (May 16, 2009)

*Re: 10440 chargers... to charger your LF2XT 10440*



wingnutLP said:


> Yep, how about:
> 
> "Why don't you start a thread about chargers?"



Done.

Just thought there would be some LF2X users here who are already charging 10440s and I wanted to hear their thoughts on chargers. Also thought those who plan to buy an LF2XT would be interested in 10440 chargers to go along with their new light.


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I'll have to look for it.. do you have a pic of the diffuser attached? And...
> 
> beamshots??:devil:


Lip ice in the left, and LF2XT with the cap of Lip ice installed in the right






LF2XT with the Lip ice diffuser installed as a midnight lamp 





BTW, I am inconvenient to take beamshots recently. Maybe other beta testers can be of help. However, the beam pattern of LF2XT is similar to those of LF5XT and LF3XT but warmer thanks to its Q4 3A/C bin.


----------



## wapkil (May 16, 2009)

*Re: 10440 chargers... to charger your LF2XT 10440*



xcnick said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14885
> 
> This one seems to be very low charging, it is painfully slow on bigger batteries. Anybody else try this one?



Yes, I tested it (posts #4 and #5). 

Anyway, I agree it's probably off topic here. Especially when there is a second thread dedicated to the Nano and WF-138.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 16, 2009)

@juplin can the switch be gotten at easily? better still could you show a picture of the LF2XT disassembled? :twothumbs


----------



## DHart (May 16, 2009)

*Re: 10440 chargers... to charger your LF2XT 10440*

wapkil... thanks for the link to your test!


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> @juplin can the switch be gotten at easily? better still could you show a picture of the LF2XT disassembled? :twothumbs


Tailcap/switch module is easy to unscrew by pressing your palm against the the face of the switch and unscrewing.

The following is the best I can do now. :devil:




The tailcap/switch module should also be easy to disassemble if I can find right tool to unscrew the retaning ring.


----------



## Zeruel (May 16, 2009)

Hoho...piston drive?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks juplin that's great :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 16, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Hoho...piston drive?


No not piston drive,same as LF3XT


----------



## DHart (May 16, 2009)

WOW... so many great pics... thank you juplin!

This light has the look of a _*custom*_ build, doesn't it? :thumbsup: 

Not "_production_" looking at all. :shakehead


----------



## gunga (May 16, 2009)

Thanks so much Juplin! This is great info...

:wave:


----------



## StandardBattery (May 16, 2009)

*Thanks for the great pictures!*
** 
Definetly looks like a winner. It looks really safe to reduce my other 1AAA light inventory. Too bad HDS/Ra got tied up with other things and could not make a smaller version in their line. This really looks like a nice EDC. LightFlux has really been able to evolve their designs, and produce a great light. They seem to really be inspired by HDS in several ways. 

I'm looking forward to seeing beam shots for Lithium vs. Lithium-Ion.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 16, 2009)

These pics have really gotten me drooling. I like that they are keeping the labels to a minimum. Already thinking of potential uses, and upcoming light retirements.

Geoff


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 16, 2009)

Good looking light, but is that gap between head and body normal? If so, it needs to be closed!



juplin said:


>



Thank you for the pics and info, Juplin.  :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento (May 16, 2009)

Juplin, can you at least describe the beam for us? Is there any ringiness or artifacts to it?


----------



## juplin (May 16, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Juplin, can you at least describe the beam for us? Is there any ringiness or artifacts to it?


No ringiness or artifact at all.
The beam pattern of LF2XT is something like the copycat of LF5XT, but with much wider beam angle and warmer tint.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 16, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> Good looking light, but is that gap between head and body normal? If so, it needs to be closed!



Ehhh... maybe I'm just being too picky now. Close up pics can greatly exaggerate things that aren't so noticeable "in real life". Hopefully, this is the case.

Perhaps I'll just shut up now, and just buy the thing.


----------



## juplin (May 17, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> Good looking light, but is that gap between head and body normal? If so, it needs to be closed!


Forget to mention ...
The shape of the hotspot can be slightly adjusted by the position of the pill.
Original gap out of factory should be similar to that of the following photo, in order to get a tighter hotspot.






I personally prefer to wider hotspot for EDC light by adjusting the position of the pill of LF2XT, thus resulting in the gap of last photo.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 17, 2009)

That's good to know ...... thanks


Now we know ,........ bimmerboy

.


----------



## Zeruel (May 17, 2009)

juplin said:


> No ringiness or artifact at all.
> The beam pattern of LF2XT is something like the copycat of LF5XT, but with much wider beam angle and warmer tint.



I don't have LF5XT, would it be similar to LF3XT?


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 17, 2009)

juplin said:


> Original gap out of factory should be similar to that of the following photo, in order to get a tighter hotspot.



Excellent... on both fronts! :thumbsup:

Thanks again, Juplin.


----------



## Burgess (May 17, 2009)

to juplin --


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:


_


----------



## jackcselab (May 17, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I don't have LF5XT, would it be similar to LF3XT?


It is also similar to LF3XT's beam pattern.
Maybe we can name it "XT-style beam pattern".


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 17, 2009)

It's sounding better each time I visit this thread,now I just have to shift something in the MP to load up my PP


----------



## HighLumens (May 17, 2009)

juplin said:


> Forget to mention ...
> The shape of the hotspot can be slightly adjusted by the position of the pill.


 Maglite style:naughty:!!!

Now we really need to have 2 beamshots showing the tighest and the wider hotspot configuration..


----------



## StandardBattery (May 17, 2009)

This light just keeps getting better, they better ship it *NOW!* before any bad news appears. 

OK... we better let the Beta-Testers have some time, we don't want to a have a repeat of many of the other highly anticipated lights this year. Don't cut expenses by cutting QA or QC, it'll cost you money and reputation.

I wonder if they will eventually have ano options like some of their other lights. 

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## lumen_eater (May 17, 2009)

Judging from the picture above thermal management doesn't seem to be to good … at least if this is an standard pcb the xp-e is sitting on(maybe ther is a hole in the center of the pcb with an pice of aluminum for thermal management )


----------



## DM51 (May 17, 2009)

The thread is now >400 posts, so it is now continued here...


----------

